# Oase BioMaster Thermo External Filter



## gareth777

anyone else heard about these filters coming out soon? thermofilter to rival eheim ! a removable pre filter to rival the g6/g3 and at a fraction of the price and it comes with a 4 year guarantee


----------



## GHNelson

Nope!....


----------



## GHNelson

A quick Cortana search...................http://www.gardensite.co.uk/Aquatics/oase-filtosmart-thermo-100-aquarium-external-filter.htm
hoggie


----------



## gareth777

thats the wrong filter its the biomaster not the filtosmart


----------



## gareth777

http://www.water-garden.co.uk/prod/biomaster-thermo-600-aquarium-external-filter


----------



## GHNelson

Sorry....my mistake!
They look promising....like they idea of Thermo or Non Thermo even for the smaller filters on both ranges! 
http://www.gardensite.co.uk/Aquatics/oase-filtosmart-thermo-100-aquarium-external-filter.htm
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## gareth777

hogan53 said:


> Sorry....my mistake!
> They look promising....like they idea of Thermo or Non Thermo even for the smaller filters on both ranges!
> http://www.gardensite.co.uk/Aquatics/oase-filtosmart-thermo-100-aquarium-external-filter.htm
> Cheers
> hoggie



no worries  
i have been looking out for a new filter where i came across these apparently they are being launched this week alongside a new range of aquarium and all kit to go along side ,
as far as im aware there always had a good reputation on the pond side


----------



## Piete

They were presented at the Interzoo 2016 in Nürnburg last weekend and will be available in the Summer

MfG Piete


----------



## viktorlantos

They are pretty good. We're testing them for a few months now. Really up to the eheim pro 3 or 4 level.
But time will tell the truth. Still good to see someone step up to challenge the largest brand with a different approach.


----------



## rebel

4 yr warranty? Great stuff indeed! I would buy it definitely (provided its quiet). I don't expect most of these current filters to work for that long.


----------



## gareth777

viktorlantos said:


> They are pretty good. We're testing them for a few months now. Really up to the eheim pro 3 or 4 level.
> But time will tell the truth. Still good to see someone step up to challenge the largest brand with a different approach.



I also like the idea with the heater it can be easily be replaced if it became faulty! how have you found the pre filter on these also how have you found the running noise ? im near enough got my mind made up to give these a go soon as there released in the UK .


----------



## gareth777

rebel said:


> 4 yr warranty? Great stuff indeed! I would buy it definitely (provided its quiet). I don't expect most of these current filters to work for that long.



nothing hardly comes with a warranty like that these days!! so for once that is a lot of confidence in a manufacturer in there product.


----------



## gareth777

oase range at interzoo


----------



## gareth777

the filters themselves


----------



## gareth777

look what turned up today


----------



## ian_m

One thing to watch is the specification for these is the rather non standard 17mm outlet, rather than standard 16mm inner 22mm outer. Maybe a typo or maybe doesn't matter.


----------



## gareth777

ian_m said:


> One thing to watch is the specification for these is the rather non standard 17mm outlet, rather than standard 16mm inner 22mm outer. Maybe a typo or maybe doesn't matter.



yes it is stated 17mm but cant see it making much of a difference most lilly pipes are are sold to fit 17mm pipe anyway but once tested i will give a better opinion on it


----------



## MatusG

I cant wait to see some results from the test, power, noise...


Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson

Hi Gareth
Any updates on the filter?
hoggie


----------



## gareth777

hogan53 said:


> Hi Gareth
> Any updates on the filter?
> hoggie



hi hogan
i have been on a month by month building up my kit and nearly there now  taking a trip to aquarium gardens next week to pick up some hardscape and my first journal will be following very shortly it will be used on a ada 60h (45)


----------



## Dave Kaye

I bought one of these just about a month ago. I have a 300l tank with Malawi cichlids.
The first thing I did was put some decent media and sponges in it.
Ease of use and installation.......easy.
Noise.........................................really good, very low level.
BUT.
If I'm honest I don't feel it's up to the job, or should I say it's not as quick as I'd like.
It will clear, it just seems to take too long to do so.
Considering I had a cheap 2000LPH on the tank and opted for this one. It does not seems to work as well.
I feel part of the problem is the smaller bore pipes and the inlet grill being very small.


----------



## aventador

Thank you so much !!!

dịch vụ kế toán trọn gói
số điện thoại tư vấn pháp luật
dịch vụ thành lập doanh nghiệp trọn gói
dịch vụ thành lập công ty
biareview
đồng tâm


----------



## Wendal_spanswick

We've used a few of these for clients at work and they work pretty well to be fair. The only issue we've seen is the sponge on the prefilter being to fine. It was getting clogged a bit too soon and needs cleaning every few weeks. Apart from that, easy to dismantle and clean and the flow seems good as well.


----------



## Dave Kaye

Agree 100%. It was sold to me under the premise of...."If you haven't got time to do a full clean. Just whip the small filter out " Fact is, once the small filter need cleaning the thing virtually stops working. I've wondered what would happen if these fine sponges were taken out to let the main ones actually work.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





Dave Kaye said:


> Fact is, once the small filter need cleaning the thing virtually stops working. I've wondered what would happen if these fine sponges were taken out to let the main ones actually work.


 The prefilter sponges seem to come in either 45ppi (blue) or 60ppi (black), which is ridiculous.

Can you replace them with an equivalent sized 20ppi sponge? They are 50mm x 50mm, but you might have to DIY one from a sponge sheet.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Dave Kaye

Just been on the phone to "Jordan" at Oase. He had an interesting idea. Leave one of the sponges out ! Therefore allowing some filtration to go on but also allowing the main sponges to do their job. Will give it a go next time I need to clean (which won't be long) and see how it goes.


----------



## FishKingJack

Hi,

I came across this post whilst searching online, I recently have bought one of the Biomaster Thermo filters from https://www.water-garden.co.uk. The filter itself is an impressive piece of kit and at a very fair price. I have Red Sea Max 130D converted to tropical. I have placed a very heavy stock in the tank therefore requiring an oversized filter. The filter and heater combo is very efficient at raising and maintaining the water temperature in comparison to the traditional methods. The pre-filter chamber is another great feature as it prevents the main filter foams becoming clogged and in 6 months i still have not needed to clean them, the pre-filter has been cleaned once but that should be expected.

 As for the biology in my tank; i perform water tests every two days and graph them to be able to see spikes and falls in levels. Even as a new tank i have not had one measurement which is above safe limits and the graph is near enough a flat line consistently.

Operating noise etc:
My filter is enclosed within the tank cupboard but even with the door open operating noise is very minimal (ive had internal filters (fluval) which are atleast 4x louder). The box contains everything you need to install and operate including two variable flow controls for inlet and outlet and spray bar!

All in all - a GREAT FILTER at a GREAT PRICE!
http://www.water-garden.co.uk/cat/indoor-aquatics/aquarium-filters


----------



## FishKingJack

Pre filter foams are available in 30ppi!
http://www.water-garden.co.uk/prod/biomaster-250350-pre-filter-foam-30ppi
http://www.water-garden.co.uk/prod/biomaster-600-pre-filter-foam


----------



## gareth777

FishKingJack said:


> Pre filter foams are available in 30ppi!
> http://www.water-garden.co.uk/prod/biomaster-250350-pre-filter-foam-30ppi
> http://www.water-garden.co.uk/prod/biomaster-600-pre-filter-foam


Found these yesterday glad these where mentioned


----------



## FishKingJack

Can you let me know if they make a difference? Might get a set myself


----------



## gareth777

filter up and finally going so easy to set up no issues so far no leaks (touch wood) first thing this is such a quiet filter i have had  2 ehiems before and this is so much quieter imo in regards to media i have gone down the green aqua root replacing the hex for seachem matrix in x2 trays and ehiem mech in x1 tray the rest is various grade for sponge which i will lose after a couple of months and replace with more biological i have started with the 45ppi pre filter and after 3/4 weeks will change to the 30ppi . Initial start up flow seems good but time will tell follow my journal (you know nothing (gareth rogers) ada 60 (45) to see how it gets on


----------



## DavidG

My experience on this filter is very disappointing. I'm currently in discussion with OASE given the issue. I also have it connected to the Cleartonic UV.  The main issue is that the filter (in my opinion) is not pulling the litres that it's supposed to. The 250 should pull circa 900lph but in my opinion it's probably nearer 600lph and is no where near good enough for my 140l tank.  Not a patch on the FLUVAL and when the OASE goes back to OASE Germany for investigation I will re-install the Fluval 306.


----------



## gareth777

DavidG said:


> My experience on this filter is very disappointing. I'm currently in discussion with OASE given the issue. I also have it connected to the Cleartonic UV.  The main issue is that the filter (in my opinion) is not pulling the litres that it's supposed to. The 250 should pull circa 900lph but in my opinion it's probably nearer 600lph and is no where near good enough for my 140l tank.  Not a patch on the FLUVAL and when the OASE goes back to OASE Germany for investigation I will re-install the Fluval 306.


Hiya dave 
I am using the biomaster 600 on a smaller tank at 120 litres which works beyond well so far it gives me a 10x turnover if you are suffering lack of flow ! The filter seems small for what you may be trying to achieve.  
Also what media sponges etc are you using as i changed what came with the filter (watch the green aqua reveiw) in reguards to media also the prefilter sponge in my opinion needs to be changed to the 30ppi variety


----------



## FishKingJack

gareth777 said:


> Hiya dave
> I am using the biomaster 600 on a smaller tank at 120 litres which works beyond well so far it gives me a 10x turnover if you are suffering lack of flow ! The filter seems small for what you may be trying to achieve.
> Also what media sponges etc are you using as i changed what came with the filter (watch the green aqua reveiw) in reguards to media also the prefilter sponge in my opinion needs to be changed to the 30ppi variety



I also have to agree, from the photo it seems your running a marine tank and the 250 turnover rate is way too low for marine. I am running a 350 on a 130l red sea max but still have an OASE optimax 500 to boost flow. Would recommend an upgrade to the 600 or add another 250 to the setup. When they state a max flow rate and head for the pump you need to consider the higher the pump needs to push water, the flow it delivers will decrease and that's not even considering hose friction loss. Being a small pump ,the flow will rapidly decline over height. 
Hope some of this helps


----------



## Dan OB

I have been using the Biomaster 250 on a 60p and i think these filters are great, I've also noticed alot of LFS are using them now and there being sold everywhere. Having the heater out of the tank and included in the filter is a great solution especially at the price point. Why have you guys changed the pre filter to 30ppi?


----------



## FishKingJack

Hi Dan, the 30ppi are coarser so in tanks with high waste loads, e.g. Malawi cichlid tanks the prefilter doesnt need cleaning quite so regularly. Hope this helps


----------



## gareth777

The 30 PPI are less course so in a planted tank you don't want your pre filter clogging up too soon and restricting flow 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KevB1

Can those that are using these confirm that they seal and run OK with regular 16/22 tubing? I am considering one of these in addition to a Fluval FX6 to run together on a 6ft tank I'm thinking about setting up.


----------



## FishKingJack

Hi, they come supplied already with 17mm tubing, spray bar and flow controls. I can say the unit seals & fittings are great (not a drip from them) im really impressed with mine and it runs dead silent!


----------



## KevB1

How about replacement tubing or other connectors,T pieces etc or extensions for 17mm? Their web site isn't that great, only tubing accessories I found was in the pond section, none of which is 17mm.


----------



## gareth777

KevB1 said:


> How about replacement tubing or other connectors,T pieces etc or extensions for 17mm? Their web site isn't that great, only tubing accessories I found was in the pond section, none of which is 17mm.



16/22 tubing is fine it's what I've used with Lilly pipes for 7 months :')

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KevB1

Thanks, it's basically going to be a toss-up between the Oase Thermo or a JBL Crystalprofi e1501 with a Hydor heater plumbed in line.


----------



## gareth777

KevB1 said:


> Thanks, it's basically going to be a toss-up between the Oase Thermo or a JBL Crystalprofi e1501 with a Hydor heater plumbed in line.


I have no complaints with it. ultra quiet and pre filter is a 2 minute job which helps had x2 different ehiems and this out performs both imo

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## danmoz81

Sorry to dredge up an old thread but I'm considering one of these to replace my Fluval 206 which has developed a leaky Aquastop within 18months. Which of these Oase filters would be best for a Juwel 180? I've seen a photo of one elsewhere squeezed tightly into the Juwel cabinet. I don't need the thermo version as I have a decent heater already.


----------



## ian_m

The JBLe1501 is the biggest filter I could find that would squeeze into my Juwel 180 cabinet without having to remove door or undertake serious woodwork.


----------



## welshweeks

I'm also considering the thermo 600 or an eheim professional 4 600 (for a aquascaper 600) so any opinions from people who'v owned these 2 filters would be great!


----------



## Gabriel19

Can’t fault oase. Top quality kit of you’re willing to spend the money! 
Eheim are another great brand, always guaranteed to get spare parts though very rarely need them


----------



## Jayefc1

Mine runs like a dream no issues at all so quiet and holds temp perfectly


----------



## Djoko Sauza

welshweeks said:


> I'm also considering the thermo 600 or an eheim professional 4 600 (for a aquascaper 600) so any opinions from people who'v owned these 2 filters would be great!


I have the biomaster 250 thermo on a 60x45x30 and it packs enough flow even with hose reducers (from 16mm to 13mm) and a sponge on the intake.
Probably it wouldn't hurt you to go bigger but you may have to turn the flow right down.

I am very happy with it, great costumer service, easy to clean and the integrated heater is great. Only downside is it's not 100% quiet, but I suspect my filter has a defect since many people comment on how silent it is.


----------



## Jayefc1

If it isn't level it makes a noise try tilting a lil back and forth see if the noise stops as mine was s little rattley to start but levelled it out and noise stopped 


Diogo Sousa said:


> I have the biomaster 250 thermo on a 60x45x30 and it packs enough flow even with hose reducers (from 16mm to 13mm) and a sponge on the intake.
> Probably it wouldn't hurt you to go bigger but you may have to turn the flow right down.
> 
> I am very happy with it, great costumer service, easy to clean and the integrated heater is great. Only downside is it's not 100% quiet, but I suspect my filter has a defect since many people comment on how silent it is.


----------



## Djoko Sauza

Jayefc1 said:


> If it isn't level it makes a noise try tilting a lil back and forth see if the noise stops as mine was s little rattley to start but levelled it out and noise stopped


Thanks for the tip, unfortunately it didn't make much of a difference. I thought it may be because of the reduced flow from the sponge on the intake and prefilter etc. 
So I tried once with original hoses and no sponges/media at all and it still made the same hum. Also asked Oase and they sent me a new rotor, it helped a bit but the noise is still noticeable.

I conclude either the pump is faulty or I have superhuman hearing!!

(May be the latter since noone else complains about it)


----------



## webworm

It's probably not just the filter itself, but the stand acting as an amplifier. Maybe try moving it round in the cabinet, or even adding a house brick/large stone next to it to damp the vibrationss


----------



## Ivan Andonov

Hello, everyone! 
I have Oase BioMaster Thermo 600 for my 200 liters planted aquarium in which I inject CO2 with an inline atomizer. 
I see the following ...   during the photoperiod when the CO2 is switched on, 
the filter periodically throws out many balloonas. 
As if he was throwing air into a trap, maybe it's air or CO2, I don't know. 
Has anyone ever seen anything like that? 
I've seen something like that in George Farmer's videos of his 600p aquarium, but with my filter it happens very often. Only during the dark period does not happen, but then the CO2 is off.

Sorry for my English


----------



## Jayefc1

Hi I have a co2 atomizer in my oase bio master is ur atomizer on the inflow or outflow mine was on the inflow and gas collected on the pre filter then injected in to the tank with bigger bubble so I changed to out flow and now have a fine mist


----------



## Andrew Butler

Anyone else any experience with these filters?


----------



## Jayefc1

Loads just read the thread lol George farmer has them all on his tanks at home


----------



## fishbro

Hey guys, new here but found this thread whilst googling, thought I would chip in with my experience.

I kept goldfish (aka plant destroyers!) for over a decade but at the end of last year my last really old one passed so I decided to strip down the tank and redo it as a tropical tank. Got a Biomaster 600T and it was a great piece of kit. Tonnes of filtration capacity for the size, plenty of baskets plus integrated heater. Nice and quiet too for it's size.

Unfortunately some weeks ago (forget how long now) I had the heater fail overnight leading to some very cold unhappy fish in the morning. Luckily I had a small backup heater I chucked in the tank asap which was helping to an extent. It seemed two-fold as the impeller was also stalling something rotten, so something really strange was going on. Anyway, I had no time to work it out as the temp was crashing so I had to go get it replaced asap, and of course the shop I bought it from had none available, so I had to drive to another shop and just grab what I could whilst awaiting a refund.

Long story short, I ended up with the same filter in the end and it's been working fine but now seem to be getting some issues again with air getting in somewhere. For the life of me I can't find where, every connection is tight, intake well away from air stone, all o-rings have silicone sealant etc. I also get an unnerving noise randomly (probably once every 30 mins?) that sounds like the impeller scraping in the housing. Again I don't really know what it is, but that's just a guess... I'm trying to source another impeller so I can check this theory.

The quality of the unit itself is great, don't get me wrong, but the problems I have had are a little off-putting personally. I am thinking about going for an Eheim with inline Hydor heater instead, but I haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## Jayefc1

U do have a 3 year warranty and might just be unlucky I do make a point of cleaning the impela out monthly so no glogs as for air not sure about that one


----------



## sciencefiction

Ivan Andonov said:


> I've seen something like that in George Farmer's videos of his 600p aquarium, but with my filter it happens very often. Only during the dark period does not happen, but then the CO2 is off.



Is there anywhere where the intake could be getting air into? For example if the intake tube is a two piece? The only reason a filter expels air if air is getting in.


----------



## fishbro

Yeah, I was having similar problems (air and weird noise) in the filter that failed and Oase couldn't figure it out. In the end they asked me to take it back to the retailer under warranty, but it failed before I could get round to it. I guess I will have to get back to them again and see what they can do, but I am getting a bit fed up of trying to sort it out to be honest. I like the filter overall (beats the old fluval 406 I had which was horrible frankly), but these little issues are very annoying.


----------



## Andrew Butler

Jayefc1 said:


> Loads just read the thread lol


I had read through the thread but I couldn't find 'loads' of people so thought I would ask.
I'm also keen to hear about how they are performing now they have been in use a while.


----------



## alto

Jayefc1 said:


> U do have a 3 year warranty and might just be unlucky I do make a point of cleaning the impela out monthly so no glogs as for air not sure about that one


It should not be necessary to clean the impeller monthly ... I've run Eheims where the impeller has been checked annually (no cleaning required as there is only a thin biofilm) or not at all for 3 years 
Presently while I might like to say that I check my filters every 1-2 months, the reality is more like 6 months 
OTOH they run just fine


----------



## fishbro

Just wanted to add to this thread to comment on the air bubble issues. I did an experiment and noticed that removing the pre filter foams has stopped the air bubble issues. When I took them out, only a few days after cleaning, they were pretty clogged up (bits of plants and general mess). My guess is the restricted in-flow to the impeller is causing it to suck in air somehow, perhaps it causes a higher negative pressure inside and some leaks in through the o-rings. No idea how it actually works, but that is my experience, so if anyone else has this issue give it a try and see if it helps. Going to try and get some 30ppi pre filter foams so hopefully it won't clog so quickly.

I am still getting the weird sound every so often, emailed Oase yesterday but I have yet to hear back. Strangely, yesterday I heard the noise from the filter *after* I had turned it off?! Maybe it's the heater as it would have been very hot after a water change with slightly cooler water.


----------



## Jayefc1

I have 30 ppi pre filters and only use 3 on it to help the flow u can get them from shrimp pro £8.99 for 4 free delivery too maybe the air gets in through the heater compartment it's hard to lock in and get


----------



## Jayefc1

alto said:


> should not be necessary to clean the impeller monthly ... I've run Eheims where the impeller has been checked annually (no cleaning required as there is only a thin biofilm) or not at all for 3 years
> Presently while I might like to say that I check my filters every 1-2 months, the reality is more like 6 months
> OTOH they run just fine


Thanks alto il leave mine just like to take care of things lol


----------



## fishbro

Jayefc1 said:


> I have 30 ppi pre filters and only use 3 on it to help the flow u can get them from shrimp pro £8.99 for 4 free delivery too maybe the air gets in through the heater compartment it's hard to lock in and get



Thanks for the tip! I never thought of using less than the 6 it comes with, but I guess it makes sense to do this to prevent it clogging so quickly. I'll try and get some from shrimp pro  

Hopefully I can get a response from Oase about the weird noise as that is the only problem I am having now. Here is what it sounds like if anyone was curious:

https://1drv.ms/v/s!ArWBdr_iHYo-iiQjCuF80fnvi0n_

This clip was taken with the previous filter (the one that failed), but the sound is exactly the same on the new one.


----------



## Djoko Sauza

fishbro said:


> I am still getting the weird sound every so often, emailed Oase yesterday but I have yet to hear back. Strangely, yesterday I heard the noise from the filter *after* I had turned it off?! Maybe it's the heater as it would have been very hot after a water change with slightly cooler water.



I have the same issue and I'm pretty sure it is the heater turning off. I thought mine came with a fault but looks like it's not the only one!


----------



## Jayefc1

They do the 6 pack too


----------



## fishbro

Diogo Sousa said:


> I have the same issue and I'm pretty sure it is the heater turning off. I thought mine came with a fault but looks like it's not the only one!



Ah interesting! I have had two of the same filters making the same noise, so I was wondering if it was some kind of design flaw or just "normal" operation. I do believe it's the heater too as I heard the noise about 10 seconds after I had everything turned off - It could be the element inside cooling down perhaps.

It's a bit worrying to me though as I had the heater fail already. The glass shattered, filled with water and the heater shorted. I just hope this sound isn't an indication of defective heaters!



Jayefc1 said:


> They do the 6 pack too



Ah yes I did find them on eBay from shrimp pro in a 6 pack, I will order those. If they still clog quickly I will take 1 or 2 out to make sure the water can flow a bit better


----------



## Jayefc1

I do get the gurgle sound but it is very rare and every now and again I get a big air flow from the Lilly out flow


----------



## fishbro

Jayefc1 said:


> I do get the gurgle sound but it is very rare and every now and again I get a big air flow from the Lilly out flow



I think the difference with what we are experiencing is that this sound doesn't coincide with air coming out from the filter. It just makes the noise and nothing else occurs, so I think it could be the heater like Diogo said. Bit of a weird one really, the only noise I have heard from heaters before is a little click when it goes on and off.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





fishbro said:


> I did an experiment and noticed that removing the pre filter foams has stopped the air bubble issues. When I took them out, only a few days after cleaning, they were pretty clogged up (bits of plants and general mess). My guess is the restricted in-flow to the impeller is causing it to suck in air somehow, perhaps it causes a higher negative pressure inside and some leaks in through the o-rings. No idea how it actually works, but that is my experience, so if anyone else has this issue give it a try and see if it helps. Going to try and get some 30ppi pre filter foams so hopefully it won't clog so quickly.


I use a really big block of PPI10 or PPI20 foam, it still needs cleaning on a regular basis, but it stops low flow issues. 

These ones. 





cheers Darrel


----------



## Jayefc1

There cool Darrel where do u get them.from


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





Jayefc1 said:


> Darrel where do u get them.from


Koi places. I get them from <"Rainbow Koi" in Melksham">, because it is just down the road from me, but they are well reviewed via ebay

The blocks come in a range of sizes from 4" x 4" x 4" cube up to 12" x 4" x 4".

I always buy the large ones and then cut them down to size. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## sciencefiction

I get very similar ones to Darrel's, coarse ones and they work great. No flow reduction whatsoever. The only thing is I need to make the hole myself which is very easy  My external filters are also almost only sponges as media, for years now without any issues and in fact I consider it the best media I've used. They all work well cycling a tank but there's something about sponges keeping my water spotless.


----------



## fishbro

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,I use a really big block of PPI10 or PPI20 foam, it still needs cleaning on a regular basis, but it stops low flow issues.
> 
> These ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers Darrel



Nice! I will try those if these 30ppi foams get clogged easily. So far they seem to be doing well.

I heard from Oase regarding the sound, it is apparently the heater turning on and off. Kind of a weird sound in my opinion, but I guess it might be because the top of the heater is poking out of the canister, unlike an in-tank heater where it would be submerged and reducing the sound.

Might look for another 300w heater to see if these can be replaced with another brand which may not make this noise.


----------



## fishbro

Well my issues with air bubbles have returned. I don't know why but every 10 mins it shoots out a load of bubbles  It's no way near the air stone and I even took out half the media to try and improve the flow in the filter to no avail. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## PAYN3Y

fishbro said:


> Well my issues with air bubbles have returned. I don't know why but every 10 mins it shoots out a load of bubbles  It's no way near the air stone and I even took out half the media to try and improve the flow in the filter to no avail. Anyone else getting this?



Are you running a surface skimmer? Mine shoots out air bubbles fairly often but my surface skimmer also draws a bit of air in so it's to be expected. I don't see it as an issue.


----------



## fishbro

No, I don't have a skimmer, but I might need to, getting a build up of crud. Not really sure what to get as I like to keep equipment in the tank itself to a minimum (hence I have the thermo biomaster).

I did an experiment and removed the airstone from the tank (I don't use co2) and all the bubble problems have stopped. How the bubbles were getting into the inlet on the other side of the tank is beyond me, but that seems like the cause. After a week though I have started seeing wispy black algae appear on the plants, so I may have to put the air stone back :/


----------



## Jack Reilly

I’m quite upset at how bad my oase biomaster is. The flow is like a trickle. It’s great having the heater in the cannister but the flow rate is so bad I’m thinking of giving it away. I now have a eheim Pro 4 and oase biomaster I don’t want and don’t know what to buy next. The eheim is good but no thermal ones available in my country. My hydor in-line died and cant find replacemen, that’s why I bought the oase. I can’t stand a in tank heater especially in a smaller tank. But this thing sucks so bad. I replaced the intake pre filter sponges with the 35 ppi orange ones. Then I removed one of them as suggested in this thread. Then I removed them all.... maybe it’s becsuse I’m running bags of bio rio in the other chambers ? I did that in my eheim for years and it had heaps of flow. I’ve now removed so much media i can’t possibly remove anymore. I’ve cleaned the pipes more than I ever did with the eheim just to try and keep the flow at acceptable rate but to no avail. I’m tempted to test it to see what rate I’m getting cause it must be a third of advertised rate. Sorry for the rant but I’ve spent so much on filters and can’t get it right.


----------



## PAYN3Y

Jack Reilly said:


> I’m quite upset at how bad my oase biomaster is. The flow is like a trickle. It’s great having the heater in the cannister but the flow rate is so bad I’m thinking of giving it away. I now have a eheim Pro 4 and oase biomaster I don’t want and don’t know what to buy next. The eheim is good but no thermal ones available in my country. My hydor in-line died and cant find replacemen, that’s why I bought the oase. I can’t stand a in tank heater especially in a smaller tank. But this thing sucks so bad. I replaced the intake pre filter sponges with the 35 ppi orange ones. Then I removed one of them as suggested in this thread. Then I removed them all.... maybe it’s becsuse I’m running bags of bio rio in the other chambers ? I did that in my eheim for years and it had heaps of flow. I’ve now removed so much media i can’t possibly remove anymore. I’ve cleaned the pipes more than I ever did with the eheim just to try and keep the flow at acceptable rate but to no avail. I’m tempted to test it to see what rate I’m getting cause it must be a third of advertised rate. Sorry for the rant but I’ve spent so much on filters and can’t get it right.



Which version are you running? I've changed nothing on my 600 apart from removing one blue sponge from a tray and added a 100g sachet of Purigen. With cleanish prefilters I'm finding the flow pretty decent in my Aquascaper 900. Are you running Lilly Pipes or the standard spray bar?


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy

I am using what is probably the cheapest heating and filter combo around. The Eden 522. It's a bit noisy but otherwise does the job...


----------



## Jack Reilly

PAYN3Y said:


> Which version are you running? I've changed nothing on my 600 apart from removing one blue sponge from a tray and added a 100g sachet of Purigen. With cleanish prefilters I'm finding the flow pretty decent in my Aquascaper 900. Are you running Lilly Pipes or the standard spray bar?


Biomaster 350. Rated at 1100 l/hr compared to the 600s 1250 l/hr so I assumed it wouldn’t be far off. It’s on a 60*45*45 so it should be sufficient.  I replaced all media with bio rio (just the main chambers). Running ada standard lily pipes. I’m now running one small mesh bag of bio rio per chamber so that half the chamber is empty so the water can flow though and it’s still slow. The only thing is I’m using eheim reducers to take the tubing from 17 to 13 mm. But I also used the same set up on the eheim pro 4 which I had to reduce the flow on because it was too much, so I don’t think that’s enough of a restriction to explain my oase issues.


----------



## fishbro

Jack Reilly said:


> Biomaster 350. Rated at 1100 l/hr compared to the 600s 1250 l/hr so I assumed it wouldn’t be far off. It’s on a 60*45*45 so it should be sufficient.  I replaced all media with bio rio (just the main chambers). Running ada standard lily pipes. I’m now running one small mesh bag of bio rio per chamber so that half the chamber is empty so the water can flow though and it’s still slow. The only thing is I’m using eheim reducers to take the tubing from 17 to 13 mm. But I also used the same set up on the eheim pro 4 which I had to reduce the flow on because it was too much, so I don’t think that’s enough of a restriction to explain my oase issues.



I'm using a 600 thermo without the pre filters and also one blue sponge removed and replaced with purigen. To be honest I am finding that the flow rate doesn't seem that good lately, it seems to be getting worse over time even though everything gets washed regularly (and now I don't even use the pre filter).

Unfortunately my bubble problems are back even though I am not using an airstone. The only thing that's changed is I gave the filter a clean out last week. I'm at a total loss as to what the problem is.

Would you say the Eheim Pro 4 is a better option for flow in general? I am thinking about going for a 350t, but I am hesitating because that's quite a downgrade in filtration capacity from the biomaster 600.


----------



## fishbro

So I went ahead and got a Eheim Pro 4 (350 thermo) but it was short lived as the part that holds the impeller in was broken from the factory.

I think I have resolved the flow problem with my biomaster 600 thermo. When I first got the filter I took out the plastic media in the lower 2 trays and replaced with a combination of matrix and ceramic rings. I guess over time these started clogging up a bit and restricting the flow so I've put the plastic media back in the bottom tray and kept a 50/50 split of matrix and rings in the second tray. The flow already seems much better even with reinstating the pre filter sponges. One of the sponge trays was replaced with a bag of purigen and a thin layer of filter wool so no doubt that helps the flow as well.

The air bubble issue may have been related to the flow issue as after the initial purge I haven't had a single issue and I can hear / feel the filter is completely full of water with no air. A bit of grease on the o-rings for the heater, pre filter and main o-ring was applied so that may have helped too.

The only annoyance now is the sound the heater makes when turning on, but I might put some sound dampening foam around the filter (my cabinet has an open back so you do hear every little sound).

I'll keep an eye on it and see how it fairs throughout this month!


----------



## J@mes

fishbro said:


> Well my issues with air bubbles have returned. I don't know why but every 10 mins it shoots out a load of bubbles  It's no way near the air stone and I even took out half the media to try and improve the flow in the filter to no avail. Anyone else getting this?



I just read in the instructions that it might be fixed by tilting the filter on each side to release trapped air. Worked for me just now


----------



## SDIESEL77

I have the 600 Thermo and indeed at regular times it shoots bubbles. I think this is due to the fact bubbles are going in the the skimmer inlet.
Following media cleaning, and once the oase closed back and running I indeed tilt it few times on each side to evacuate the maximum of trapped air. Once done I switch the heater back on.
I didn't noticed flow issue on mine, I replaced the pre-filter foams by the orange version (30 ppi instead of 45 ppi), removed the plastic biomedia and replaced it with Aquario NeoMedia Soft.
I'm thinking of replacing one of the blue sponge by another tray of Neomedia


----------



## J@mes

I did something similar- orange prefilter sponges, kept the plastic but replaced 2 blue ones with alfagrog and left 1 tray empty.


----------



## fishbro

SDIESEL77 said:


> I have the 600 Thermo and indeed at regular times it shoots bubbles. I think this is due to the fact bubbles are going in the the skimmer inlet.
> Following media cleaning, and once the oase closed back and running I indeed tilt it few times on each side to evacuate the maximum of trapped air. Once done I switch the heater back on.
> I didn't noticed flow issue on mine, I replaced the pre-filter foams by the orange version (30 ppi instead of 45 ppi), removed the plastic biomedia and replaced it with Aquario NeoMedia Soft.
> I'm thinking of replacing one of the blue sponge by another tray of Neomedia



Which skimmer inlet do you use? I was looking for one that would work with the Oase.



J@mes said:


> I just read in the instructions that it might be fixed by tilting the filter on each side to release trapped air. Worked for me just now



Yeah I do give the filter a good tilt and what not, but at the time it seemed to continue. I have not run an airstone for some time now and I notice the problems have subsided. I also put some liberal application of silicone grease around the seals which seems to help.

I have the plastic media in the bottom tray, then seachem matrix, 2 blue sponges, purigen, then the orange sponge. I noticed remove the pre filter sponges entirely helps a lot, but I think I will look at replacing some of the media over time to improve the flow a little bit


----------



## SDIESEL77

fishbro said:


> Which skimmer inlet do you use? I was looking for one that would work with the Oase.
> 
> Yeah I do give the filter a good tilt and what not, but at the time it seemed to continue. I have not run an airstone for some time now and I notice the problems have subsided. I also put some liberal application of silicone grease around the seals which seems to help.
> 
> I have the plastic media in the bottom tray, then seachem matrix, 2 blue sponges, purigen, then the orange sponge. I noticed remove the pre filter sponges entirely helps a lot, but I think I will look at replacing some of the media over time to improve the flow a little bit



I use this skimmer: https://www.aquasabi.com/aquascaping/filtration/surface-skimmer/ista-glass-surface-skimmer-17-mm
Since I moved to an inline Qanvee M2 Co2 diffuser, I notice a lot less air trapped in the filter.

Regarding the media placement, I would recommend putting the plastic media at the top, just below the orange sponge. This will prevent clogging the media with dirt.


----------



## fishbro

SDIESEL77 said:


> I use this skimmer: https://www.aquasabi.com/aquascaping/filtration/surface-skimmer/ista-glass-surface-skimmer-17-mm
> Since I moved to an inline Qanvee M2 Co2 diffuser, I notice a lot less air trapped in the filter.
> 
> Regarding the media placement, I would recommend putting the plastic media at the top, just below the orange sponge. This will prevent clogging the media with dirt.



Thanks for the tip  I am trying that now to see how I go. I am still getting issues with air and even had some small leaks so this really isn't giving me any confidence, especially after the heater problems I had before


----------



## Millns84

Has anyone seen Pondguru's video on these filters?

Granted, the mods are probably of limited use for planted tanks as he focuses on bio media but I found it interesting nonetheless.


----------



## rubadudbdub

I like his idea to make coarse prefilter out of the big blue sponges. Cheaper than buying special oase ones.  No idea if drilling more holes will increase flow or not.  Has anyone tried it? 

I think the principle of having coarse to fine foam in series is fine for normal filters but not sure it follows with this filter the way he's done it.  The fine pad inside the cannister becomes the bottle neck to flow which will require cleaning more often and take more effort than the prefilter.

Other than the prefilter mine (biomaster 250) is just filled with ehfisubstrat from an eheim that leaked, no sponges.  Even like this the flow is not brilliant.


----------



## Siege

Don’t need much bio media in a heavily planted tank. Just an inch or so in each tray.

Change the prefilter sponges to the courser orange ones 30ppi.

Leave a couple of trays empty if you like.

I’ve added purigen and fine filter floss to the final tray (the one that the orange pad would normally go in).

Flow is fine. Close to my eheim with same rating.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke

Drilling the pipe will undoubtedly be better I would have thought. I think the logic behind the whole setup appears to be that putting a fine sponge prefilter in first means that you would have reduced the amount of time you had to crack open the main body of the filter, obviously if the fine particles is out before it even gets to the canister the main canister is going to take a very long time to start blocking. The guy in the vid approached things from a non planted tank view so was looking for nitrate reduction as well through anaerobic which doesn't really apply to heavily planted tanks. If it were me I would much prefer to whip out that prefilter a couple of times per week than opening the main body which I guess is it what the filter is designed for and I hate cleaning out canisters. After prefilter I would just fill it which as much loose bio media as needed. The inlet pipe just looks like a 12mm pipe anyway I think he said so could you not drill loads of holes in a spray bar and see if that improves the situation? You still have the old one of that doesn't help.

Putting floss at the end defeats the purpose. That's going to block whatever you do and you're going to have to open up to change that.


----------



## J@mes

The pondguru clip started well, I get the desire to increase flow & improve the filtration but Oase aren’t going to honour a guarantee once you start messing about with their product like that, are they?!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke

If he used other materials to improve things as long as all the parts that came with the filter are still there should be OK as long as the issue arises when using all the original parts. You just can't say it isn't working properly with some bit you added.

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Konsa

Hi
I use prefilter sponge of 20ppi and although being coarse enough not to inhibit flow if cleaned regularly  keeps most muck out of my canisters.Opened two of them this week to get the purigen out for recharging  one 6+ months the other about 8 + months since I last opened them for the same thing.Spotless inside despite my heavy bioloads 
U dont need floss or fine sponge in filters at all if your  prefilter maintenance is good.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Andrew Butler

How does everyone have their Oase biomasters configured then?
Which version do you have and on what size aquarium?
Which foam on the pre-filter and talk me through the trays starting at the bottom.
Any other adaptations you have made or things different from the norm?
If, how and where have you fitted CO2?
What inlets/outlets do you use?
How do you rate your experience?
Enough questions?!


----------



## Siege

I have 2 biomaster 600’s. Like them. Have previously always had various Eheim Pro filters.

With the built in heater for half the price of eheim thermo to me they are a no brainier. Imo flow only just under my Eheim Pro 4 600 (rated on box at 1250 l/ph, same as oase 600).

Did mod the media though to maintain flow.

Prefilter - swapped to courser 30ppi orange foams.

Internally -
1 blue sponge at bottom.
1 empty tray.
2 trays with plastic bio media in the bags that come as standard.
1 tray with a couple of cm Eheim Pro bio media (mature media nicked from existing Eheim)
Top small tray - purigen bag and fine filter floss around it.

Use on EA 600 on its own with viv glass skim inlet & CalAqua outlet.

Also on EA900 with Cal Aqua long inlet, EA outlet and also an Eheim skim 350 to assist with circular flow.

Not saying what how I’ve got it is correct, just how i did it!


----------



## Andrew Butler

Siege said:


> Not saying what how I’ve got it is correct, just how i did it!


that was the whole idea of the question; to find out what people did and the different approaches.
I was thinking of starting a new thread but as this thread is already about the Oase biomaster thermo filters I didn't see the need.

Do you think a 600 is needed on a EA600 or would a 350 suffice?


----------



## Siege

350 filter is fine on a EA 600 tank no problem. I think it is only 150l/ph lower than the biomaster 600 at 1100 l/ph.

I know people who use them just fine. I went for the 600 filter as it wasn’t a lot more in money terms and is rated the same as my Eheim Pro 4 600 that I use on the same size tank well, so it made sense to mirror it.

I use an hydor external heater on my Eheim and it is hit and miss to say the least.


----------



## Andrew Butler

Siege said:


> I think it is only 150l/ph lower than the biomaster 600 at 1100 l/ph


According to Oase;
Biomaster Thermo 350 - Max flow 1100 LPH
Biomaster Thermo 600- Max flow 1250 LPH
As you say 150 LPH difference but the heaters are 200w and 300w respectively.
It makes you wonder why the words 'max flow' are used and I wonder what the actual flow is, it seems only Fluval give this information from what I've seen.



Siege said:


> I use an hydor external heater on my Eheim and it is hit and miss to say the least.


Really, I've never had a problem with them, just give it a clean from time to time.
I do however see the appeal of using a filter with a built in heater, if only they had made them titanium and added a sensor in.


----------



## fishbro

Siege said:


> I have 2 biomaster 600’s. Like them. Have previously always had various Eheim Pro filters.
> 
> With the built in heater for half the price of eheim thermo to me they are a no brainier. Imo flow only just under my Eheim Pro 4 600 (rated on box at 1250 l/ph, same as oase 600).
> 
> Did mod the media though to maintain flow.
> 
> Prefilter - swapped to courser 30ppi orange foams.
> 
> Internally -
> 1 blue sponge at bottom.
> 1 empty tray.
> 2 trays with plastic bio media in the bags that come as standard.
> 1 tray with a couple of cm Eheim Pro bio media (mature media nicked from existing Eheim)
> Top small tray - purigen bag and fine filter floss around it.
> 
> Use on EA 600 on its own with viv glass skim inlet & CalAqua outlet.
> 
> Also on EA900 with Cal Aqua long inlet, EA outlet and also an Eheim skim 350 to assist with circular flow.
> 
> Not saying what how I’ve got it is correct, just how i did it!



Thanks for the tip about your media setup! I've arranged mine in a similar fashion now and the flow rate has definitely improved somewhat. I think the slight leaks I was getting was due to the media bottlenecking the flow and it was forcing water out of the seals slightly, since I have cleaned and changed the setup it hasn't done it. I believe I had too much floss in there with too much foam as well.

I am running now:

30ppi orange foams in pre filter - only using 5 out of 6, allowing a bit of room at the bottom of the pre filter
1 blue sponge (bottom tray)
1 empty tray
1 blue sponge
1 plastic media
1 seachem matrix
Top tray is purigen with a thin layer of floss over it


----------



## Jayefc1

I have the 250 On a ada 45p with only 3 of the 4 pre filter sponges also the 30ppi orange with noodles in the bag on the  bottom empty tray next blue sponge second from top and 2 purigen bags on top works well


----------



## J@mes

I have the Oase Biomaster 600 thermo with the supplies helix in the bottom 2 trays, alfagrog in the next 3 trays then the little orange one in the shallow top tray. Prefilter has the replacement 30ppi orange foam. Today I drilled the prefilter return pipe as seen on the pondguru YouTube review posted in this thread.

I have an in-line quanvee diffuser which of course affects flow rate & might get swapped back out for an in tank diffuser again (bubble size is annoying though), or I’ll add a powerhead, still undecided.


----------



## Andrew Butler

Would it not makes sense to source a foam either the PPI or finer than the pre-filter foam?

I'm thinking:
30 PPI in pre-filter (I might try the 45 PPI supplied but after hearing other peoples' comments it seems the way to go)
30 or 45 PPI foam (maybe both) in bottom tray(s) with filter floss on top
couple of trays of media
Bag of Purigen in top tray

I don't see the sense in having a more course foam than the pre-filter I also think it wise to push the water through some foam and floss before the media; much like the youtube video, this way it shouldn't clog the media  as quick.
I appreciate the pre-filter is there to be used and it might mean the trays, especially the bottom need cleaning a little more than if using the supplied 45 PPI pre-filter but the 30 PPI pre-filter will do some of the work.

What's your views on this?


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





Andrew Butler said:


> Would it not makes sense to source a foam either the PPI or finer than the pre-filter foam?


It really depends on how often you want to clean the filter. The finer the foam is the more frequently it needs a clean. 

I use a big block of PPI20 sponge as a pre-filter, because it is a large volume it is quite effective at mechanical filtration, and it takes a really long time to clog. I don't want any organic debris in the filter body, I want any mechanical filtration to occur in the tank.

I also have my filters sitting next to the tank, rather than in a cabinet, so I can hear if I have restricted intake flow really easily.




 

The main thing for me is to make sure that the filter media doesn't become de-oxygenated. Because I'm not a particularly conscientious aquarist, it means no floss or fine foam in the filter body. 

I tend to have <"_Asellus_ and snails in my filters">, so even after extended periods there isn't much biofilm in the filters, but the media that remains cleanest, (out of the ones I've tried), is the <"Eheim Substrat Pro"> ("coco-pops").

cheers Darrel


----------



## Daveslaney

Can you get the pre filter out of the canister on the 600 to clean it while it is still in the cabinet without having to pull the whole filter out  on the aquascaper cabinet?


----------



## Siege

Daveslaney said:


> Can you get the pre filter out of the canister on the 600 to clean it while it is still in the cabinet without having to pull the whole filter out  on the aquascaper cabinet?



No, just have to fillt the filter slightly to get the right angle.


----------



## SDIESEL77

In my EA900 I have the Oase Thermo 600 and really happy about it so far.
Didn't notice a flow issue but I also use a Jebao powerhead at the other side of the tank.
I rarely remove the whole canister from the cabinet. To remove the prefilter, I just slightly tilt the canister to the outside of the cabinet and remove the prefilter like this.


----------



## DavidG

Having read all the posts with curiosity as I’ve been battling with this filter for over 20 months. Runs below it’s recommended BAR pressure and for the last 10 months keeps surging bubbles in to the tank. I’ve enough spares to almost build another filter. It was a 350 but now has a 600 head. The bubbles are unexplained and the filter is going back to OASE and I now need to look for an alternative. Has anyone experience the bubbles issue?


----------



## Andrew Butler

DavidG said:


> Having read all the posts with curiosity as I’ve been battling with this filter for over 20 months. Runs below it’s recommended BAR pressure and for the last 10 months keeps surging bubbles in to the tank. I’ve enough spares to almost build another filter. It was a 350 but now has a 600 head. The bubbles are unexplained and the filter is going back to OASE and I now need to look for an alternative. Has anyone experience the bubbles issue?


I'm not sure where you are getting the BAR pressure from; the only info I could get from Oase was the performance curves below.

I'm changing over to the Oase filters so I don't have to run as much inline; namely the heater.
I swapped one over and it's worked absolutely fine so ordered I another.
On the second one I have setup I have a CO2 diffuser inline and am experiencing it letting air in somewhere at the moment which is something I plan to try and rule out.
The only things different with the second one are I have used the hose supplied with the filter and the inline CO2.
I also didn't wet the hose before putting it over the fittings which is something I know from the past can let air in easier.

Have you tried running your filter without your inline UV to rule that out?

I've yet to rule out if it is a problem with my filter or where it travels to/from my aquarium but hopefully I can soon and it's not the filter.


----------



## DavidG

The filter went back to OASE for investigation and their observation was that it wasn’t running to pressure and therefore not filtering very well. The solution was to upgrade the pump head to a 600 and that’s currently what’s fitted on a 350. The bubbles issue has been ongoing for a very long time with OASE finally admitting they don’t know what is actually causing the issue so after 23 months it’s going back and looking for something different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidG

fishbro said:


> Hey guys, new here but found this thread whilst googling, thought I would chip in with my experience.
> 
> I kept goldfish (aka plant destroyers!) for over a decade but at the end of last year my last really old one passed so I decided to strip down the tank and redo it as a tropical tank. Got a Biomaster 600T and it was a great piece of kit. Tonnes of filtration capacity for the size, plenty of baskets plus integrated heater. Nice and quiet too for it's size.
> 
> Unfortunately some weeks ago (forget how long now) I had the heater fail overnight leading to some very cold unhappy fish in the morning. Luckily I had a small backup heater I chucked in the tank asap which was helping to an extent. It seemed two-fold as the impeller was also stalling something rotten, so something really strange was going on. Anyway, I had no time to work it out as the temp was crashing so I had to go get it replaced asap, and of course the shop I bought it from had none available, so I had to drive to another shop and just grab what I could whilst awaiting a refund.
> 
> Long story short, I ended up with the same filter in the end and it's been working fine but now seem to be getting some issues again with air getting in somewhere. For the life of me I can't find where, every connection is tight, intake well away from air stone, all o-rings have silicone sealant etc. I also get an unnerving noise randomly (probably once every 30 mins?) that sounds like the impeller scraping in the housing. Again I don't really know what it is, but that's just a guess... I'm trying to source another impeller so I can check this theory.
> 
> The quality of the unit itself is great, don't get me wrong, but the problems I have had are a little off-putting personally. I am thinking about going for an Eheim with inline Hydor heater instead, but I haven't made up my mind yet.



The air bubbles are a frustration that I’ve not managed to resolve in 10 months. Even with OASE help there’s no happy outcome apart from them taking it back and buying something different 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler

DavidG said:


> The bubbles issue has been ongoing for a very long time with OASE finally admitting they don’t know what is actually causing the issue so after 23 months it’s going back and looking for something different.


Have Oase actually experienced this bubble issue themselves?
From the way you talk it doesn't sound like you're going to stay using the Oase filter.
You say you've almost enough spares to build another filter, what bits don't you have or haven't changed?
As I say I'm sure I'm getting air coming in somewhere as I can rock the filter and get a lot of air flooding the impellor; the first places I'm looking are the hose connections, changing the hose itself and removing the inline CO2 followed by looking at the heater.
I'm also fortunate that I have another filter I can simply swap with and see if the filter I'm getting air in still has the problem using the hose and connections I know work.

I hope you manage to get things sorted, I know how annoying these things can be.


----------



## DavidG

Hi, I have 2 pump heads, 3 inlet/outlet connections (the one that rotates), one heater seal, 2 pre filter units, spare hose. The only part not replaced is the overhangs. Not much else to replace. At that point they don’t know why there’s an issue. I’ve even tried under OASE guidance to run the filter without pre filter media, no success. I thought I was in my own on this but it appears a number of people have the same issue.  The only entry point I have left is the overhangs but OASE are adamant that it’s not them and at that point agreed a full refund. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler

DavidG said:


> Hi, I have 2 pump heads, 3 inlet/outlet connections (the one that rotates), one heater seal, 2 pre filter units, spare hose. The only part not replaced is the overhangs. Not much else to replace. At that point they don’t know why there’s an issue. I’ve even tried under OASE guidance to run the filter without pre filter media, no success. I thought I was in my own on this but it appears a number of people have the same issue.  The only entry point I have left is the overhangs but OASE are adamant that it’s not them and at that point agreed a full refund.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried running it without the UV inline?
If they've agreed a full refund then you're sorted anyway.

I'm just hoping my issue's down to something simple I've already mentioned after the first one is working fine, we will see.


----------



## DavidG

Disconnected that over a year ago. Too many leaks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidG

I thought it was simple but not bottomed it out. I two theories 1) the trays interlocking together don’t seal causing further intakes or 2) the piping isnt sealing very well. The nut that locks it in place can push the pipe away slightly causing it not to seal as well as it could. At the moment I favour the latter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler

DavidG said:


> Disconnected that over a year ago. Too many leaks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sounds like the only things remaining are the main filter body and the 'overhangs'.
I'm unsure how the 'overhangs' are built with the adjustment valve built in; I might have a look at that too if my other ideas don't help.
The main filter body could hold it's own problems I guess.


----------



## Andrew Butler

DavidG said:


> I thought it was simple but not bottomed it out. I two theories 1) the trays interlocking together don’t seal causing further intakes or 2) the piping isnt sealing very well. The nut that locks it in place can push the pipe away slightly causing it not to seal as well as it could. At the moment I favour the latter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To reply to this;
1. The trays don't need to seal as there isn't anything to seal, they should sit flat though to make sure they don't put force on the lid and stop that from sealing correctly.
2. That's simple to prove; just use a different hose, wet the ends before you push them over the connectors which will ensure they seal and don't tighten the nuts- they are only there to stop the hose being easily pulled off.

Are you still thinking about trying to get to the bottom of this?
If you are then I can report back on my findings if you like?


----------



## DavidG

Curious on “don’t tighten the nuts”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler

DavidG said:


> Curious on “don’t tighten the nuts”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The nuts that you say lock the hose in place are only really there to stop the hose being pulled off so if you don't put force on the hose then they will stay there and you can then rule out your worry about the hose not sealing as well as it could.
Just wet the ends of the hose before you push them on.

If you do think the overhangs could be an issue then why not just try putting the hose straight into the tank just as an experiment.

These are all just ideas to see if you can find the cause of your problem; assuming you want to?


----------



## alto

Andrew Butler said:


> nuts that you say lock the hose in place are only really there to stop the hose being pulled off


there are reports of the hoses coming off despite the nuts and hoses being properly assembled 

I suspect it’s just QC issue in the manufacture ... which can/do happen with every filter, light, heater etc etc 
Without knowing numbers of units sold it’s impossible to determine the frequency of fault level


----------



## Daveslaney

Was thinking about getting one of these filters after Christmas. Either the oase 600 thermo or a eheim 350 Thermo, i have read that the build quality on the new eheims is not as good as it used to be. So was going to go with the oase after reading this not sure about that either lol.
Anyone tried putting  co2 through these filters? With the pre filter design and the way the water flows through the filter I would have thought it would work well used that way too.


----------



## Siege

I’ve had the pipes come off when I’ve been doing maintenance BUT that was when using a thinner grade of tubing.
I think the turning movement of the pipe fixing was slowly working them loose. That and me moving the filter around!

Since correcting to the the standard 16/22 (what comes as standard in the box) those pipes are not budging.


----------



## fishbro

I seem to randomly get phases of the filter burping out bubbles. It’s really strange. Right now it’s been fine for 3 weeks but today it’s started again. Unfortunately I’m limited on my filter choice right now due to the cabinet I have. Hopefully going to get a roma 200 soon and I’d either go with an fx6 or one of the new aquael filters (or both?). I do believe my algae issue is being made worse by the low flow rate as no matter how I set up the output the tank is just full of dead spots


----------



## Andrew Butler

does it not seem strange that the only part that has not been changed by @DavidG are the 'overhangs' as he calls them?
There is a way air can get in; I'm sure these could possibly be a problem as they have a flow adjustment valve built in and anywhere there's a valve there has to be a way of getting the motion of turning the valve on the outside of the overhang to the action of turning the valve inside the overhang - I hope this makes sense.
I am just using these as a temporary measure until my glassware arrives and am yet to try messing around anymore than turning the valve a tiny bit last night which I think helped a tiny bit strangely so I might try and replace the hose and connect it straight to the intake without the overhang.
I'm unsure if people are still having the problems with bubbles without using the supplied hose and overhangs?


----------



## Sick1166

Daveslaney said:


> Was thinking about getting one of these filters after Christmas. Either the  thermo or a eheim 350 Thermo, i have read that the build quality on the new eheims is not as good as it used to be. So was going to go with the oase after reading this not sure about that either lol.
> Anyone tried putting  co2 through these filters? With the pre filter design and the way the water flows through the filter I would have thought it would work well used that way too.





I am in the same boat thought I found the next best thing oase 600 was looking to order 1 for a new set up but know im back at where i started I just not sure on whats good anymore?


----------



## SDIESEL77

I have the Thermo 600 and have also air in the filter which then goes out in the tank.
However I think I know where my problem comes from.
I have on the outflow a glass lily pipe and on the inflow a glass surface skimmer.
The skimmer is located near plants and the bottom grid gets very often partially blocked by lose leaves which then make the top skimmer part to absorb higher flow with air and Co2 bubbles.


----------



## fishbro

On the topic of eheim filters I’ll just say that I got a Professional 4 a few months ago (I think it was the 350t) and it was broken out of the box and wouldn’t prime. The valve was snapped clean off. So as much as I like eheim that was kind of off putting lol


----------



## Daveslaney

Yes looking on Utube etc it seems the quality on the 4 series has gone right down hill.


----------



## Andrew Butler

I think part of the problem after having an experiment and a chat with @DavidG are the 'overhangs' as he calls them. I adjusted the flow the tiniest bit on mine and things I think have improved so hopefully when I swap over to lily pipes aside from the one with a skimmer running on could just be solved.
@DavidG might fill us in on what happened when he put his overhangs onto a different filter to check the theory! 
I can't think these filters can be that bad with the likes of @George Farmer and @Aquarium Gardens pushing them to the public. 
They do say it takes 1000 bad words to meet 1 good word.


----------



## Kalum

fishbro said:


> On the topic of eheim filters I’ll just say that I got a Professional 4 a few months ago (I think it was the 350t) and it was broken out of the box and wouldn’t prime. The valve was snapped clean off. So as much as I like eheim that was kind of off putting lol



i've got a 250t and 350t running at the minute which i've had for nearly a year now and fingers crossed both have been great and priming has been as simple as can be with them, can't fault the build quality at all.


----------



## alto

Re Eheims, I noticed that Green Aqua have set up most of their new showroom tanks with Eheim 2080’s 

Whichever filter you purchase choose a retailer that will support the product ... that goes a long ways towards sorting any potential problems


----------



## Andrew Butler

Is anyone else still having issues with air getting into the filter? I've done away with the supplied hose and fittings which i swapped for silicone and glassware (no skimmer attachment) so its not getting in there.
I've rocked it until it's all full of water then an hour later there's air in it again.
I'm not so sure these filters are everything people have made them out to be.


----------



## Siege

I maintain 10 in the shop and 2 at home. The only noise (sounds like water trickling) is when filter (usually prefilter) needs cleaning. It’s desperate to make a noise also. You’d need to be seriously lazy to get to that stage!

Shop runs on standard prefilter, home on the courser ones. Makes no difference.

I think the reputation may come from the first match a couple of years ago. Just going by age of posts on internet. 
Since then no problems that I’ve seen.

Trapped air noise is exactly like my Eheim and just needs tilting.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Andrew Butler

I almost tagged you in this @Siege as I know you run them in the shop. The pre filters are all clean so it's not them.
To be clear the way I know more air has entered the filter is by giving it a rock back/forth but if I don't daily it will build up and make a right old racket.
I'd rubbished the bad words I'd read as so many people like yourselves are running them. This is just experience now and I'm beginning to regret changing over to them.
Am I alone here now with the problems?


----------



## DavidG

Andy, I’ve given up on the OASE. I thought the solution was the inlet/outlet but it restarted soon after the swap to another brand. The real worry is that OASE don’t know what the issue is and have thrown the towel in and agreed a refund 23 months after its purchase. This will be taken back to the LFS after Christmas. It’s a shame because principally its a good filter just isn’t the case in practice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto

DavidG said:


> Andy, I’ve given up on the OASE. I thought the solution was the inlet/outlet but it restarted soon after the swap to another brand. The real worry is that OASE don’t know what the issue is and have thrown the towel in and agreed a refund 23 months after its purchase. This will be taken back to the LFS after Christmas. It’s a shame because principally its a good filter just isn’t the case in practice.


 I suspect they should’ve just replaced this filter with another ... sometimes one specific filter is just not a success and going after the problem part by part is something to do in-house - not at client premises


----------



## fishbro

I am still getting air in periodically but it's not too bad (liveable). My mine gripe is the flow is dire and I don't know what is causing it. I cleaned all the filter gear and am running on the bare minimum of media and most the tank is still devoid of decent flow.

I am running no pre filter foams, just 1 blue sponge and 2 trays of bio media (only half full)

Thinking of replacing it with a JBL E1902 soon as it has 1900L/h rated (obviously not real world) compared to 1250L/h and is basically the only big/powerful filter I can find that will fit the cabinet (I have about 1.5cm width to spare with the biomaster in there now). It's annoying to have to go back to having a heater in the tank, but I would rather than and have good flow than not. Have already put in a heater and turned the oase one off to see if I can find a spot to hide it with plants


----------



## Daveslaney

The only prob with the 1902 is the pipes are 19/25 not 16/22 so it is a problem using Lilly pipes etc if you have them.
The 1502 flows 1400 ltrs/hour and uses 16/22 pipework.


----------



## fishbro

Daveslaney said:


> The only prob with the 1902 is the pipes are 19/25 not 16/22 so it is a problem using Lilly pipes etc if you have them.
> The 1502 flows 1400 ltrs/hour and uses 16/22 pipework.



Yeah I had read they use larger pipes, presumably that's partly enabling the higher flow rate as it can push more water through the pipes? I don't use anything inline or any particular inlets / outlets on my tank myself so it isn't really a consideration, but I guess it would make it awkward for anyone who does (have to bear in mind for inline diffusers too).


----------



## john dory

Wouldn't think it would be long before the other manufacturers bring a similar design out.


----------



## Andrew Butler

john dory said:


> Wouldn't think it would be long before the other manufacturers bring a similar design out.


I assume you mean similar to the Oase?
The Fluval G series is similar in design that it has a pre-filter which is easy to remove, clean etc along it also has a chemical cartridge for carbon or Purigen which is easy to remove.
If Fluval were to add a heater and sort the few little problems out with the G series of filters and it would be brilliant and easily justify the money but they refuse to admit there are problems.


----------



## john dory

Inbuilt heater would be a must-have feature for me to consider a purchase.


----------



## Daveslaney

JBL do a inline diffuser in 19/25 size too. Yes the pipe diameter is for the increased flow.  So the diffuser isn't a problem. Just leaves the heater lilly pipes that is. Same can be said for the fluval fx filters too I suppose. Great filter, but no built in heater and awkward pipe sizes.
Seems that whatever filter you look at there is one problem or another to overcome.


----------



## Millns84

Aquael Ultramax 2000 uses 16/22 pipes and has an output of 2000lph. Only 24w power consumption too.

Seriously considering two for me Rio 450.


----------



## Daveslaney

Millns84 said:


> Aquael Ultramax 2000 uses 16/22 pipes and has an output of 2000lph. Only 24w power consumption too.
> 
> Seriously considering two for me Rio 450.


Yes looks like a great filter, like the idea of the pre filter too.


----------



## fishbro

Millns84 said:


> Aquael Ultramax 2000 uses 16/22 pipes and has an output of 2000lph. Only 24w power consumption too.
> 
> Seriously considering two for me Rio 450.



I have considered this filter myself as it looks like a good new filter design, but unfortunately it's just a few cm too wide for my cabinet  The only ones I can fit in mine are the biomaster, eheim and jbl. My tank is an old aqualantis one and the cabinet is similar to the pic below. It's smaller than the actual tank itself and because it's sectioned it really limits what you can do with it. I have the filter in the left and co2, dosing pump and all the electrical gear in the right. It's still a good looking tank (got it in dark brown wood effect), but it's really limiting which is why I ended up with the biomaster in the first place.

One thing I do like about the design of the jbl is that it has a couple of casters on the bottom, so that should make it much easier to pull out of the small space I have!


----------



## Millns84

fishbro said:


> I have considered this filter myself as it looks like a good new filter design, but unfortunately it's just a few cm too wide for my cabinet  The only ones I can fit in mine are the biomaster, eheim and jbl. My tank is an old aqualantis one and the cabinet is similar to the pic below. It's smaller than the actual tank itself and because it's sectioned it really limits what you can do with it. I have the filter in the left and co2, dosing pump and all the electrical gear in the right. It's still a good looking tank (got it in dark brown wood effect), but it's really limiting which is why I ended up with the biomaster in the first place.
> 
> One thing I do like about the design of the jbl is that it has a couple of casters on the bottom, so that should make it much easier to pull out of the small space I have!



How about a Hydor Professional 600? They're very slim and are meant to be excellent filters.


----------



## fishbro

Millns84 said:


> How about a Hydor Professional 600? They're very slim and are meant to be excellent filters.



Was looking at those the other day, they look good but the flow rate is a lot lower than the JBL 

I've just ordered the JBL e1902 as I managed to get it for £180 which is quite a deal, will hopefully get it set up and running over the weekend, so I am eager to see if it puts and end to my flow issues!!


----------



## Millns84

fishbro said:


> Was looking at those the other day, they look good but the flow rate is a lot lower than the JBL
> 
> I've just ordered the JBL e1902 as I managed to get it for £180 which is quite a deal, will hopefully get it set up and running over the weekend, so I am eager to see if it puts and end to my flow issues!!



That is quite a deal, I've only ever seen them for £250-ish! At least you get wheels on them too as it'd be fun carrying it, they're huge!

One of the reasons I went for the Sunsuns was cost as I need two for my Rio 450, but they do skimp on the quality of the inlets/outlets and in general. The skimmers occasionally suck air too and I can't find the cause although just fiddling seems to stop it...

I'm undecided about what'll be replacing the Sunsuns, probably two Aqua One Ocellaris 3000's or two of the New Aquael Ultramax 2000's. The Aqua One canisters are the largest on the market as far as I'm aware.


----------



## SDIESEL77

I'm now out of the house for 4 days and I was lucky to have a neighbor checking on the tank as she discovered yesterday that my Oase Thermo 600 was full of air and running dry 
I don't know what to think and do now.


----------



## fishbro

Millns84 said:


> That is quite a deal, I've only ever seen them for £250-ish! At least you get wheels on them too as it'd be fun carrying it, they're huge!
> 
> One of the reasons I went for the Sunsuns was cost as I need two for my Rio 450, but they do skimp on the quality of the inlets/outlets and in general. The skimmers occasionally suck air too and I can't find the cause although just fiddling seems to stop it...
> 
> I'm undecided about what'll be replacing the Sunsuns, probably two Aqua One Ocellaris 3000's or two of the New Aquael Ultramax 2000's. The Aqua One canisters are the largest on the market as far as I'm aware.



Yeah I got a steal on it! It was already down to £205 then there was about 10% off that. I’m keeping my fingers crossed it will be worth the money. The aquael units look decent, the pre filter is nice and easy to get at if that is a consideration for you. 



SDIESEL77 said:


> I'm now out of the house for 4 days and I was lucky to have a neighbor checking on the tank as she discovered yesterday that my Oase Thermo 600 was full of air and running dry
> I don't know what to think and do now.



Oh dear! Has it leaked the water out, or maybe the inlet is blocked? I’ve always checked mine daily since the cracked and broke overnight. I guess you could ask them to try priming it to see if that will fill it with water again? Hopefully the impeller isn’t damaged


----------



## SDIESEL77

Apparently it's working fine again. But I'll be back home tonight so will check straight away


----------



## DavidG

I’ve had numerous leaks out of this filter, from the pre filter to the main seal on the filter head. Why, I’m unsure, but it’s always a nervous experience when I give the filter a  clean. Having had new carpets I cannot take the risk any more. I was also talking to my LFS on the heater who’ve advised that If the pre filter clogs up the heater burns out as they’ve gone through several on their display unit. Its always been a disappointment for me given the filter should be ideal but wasn’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishbro

Well my JBl filter arrived today, but they sent the e902 and not the e1902... have to ring on Monday.


DavidG said:


> I’ve had numerous leaks out of this filter, from the pre filter to the main seal on the filter head. Why, I’m unsure, but it’s always a nervous experience when I give the filter a  clean. Having had new carpets I cannot take the risk any more. I was also talking to my LFS on the heater who’ve advised that If the pre filter clogs up the heater burns out as they’ve gone through several on their display unit. Its always been a disappointment for me given the filter should be ideal but wasn’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That’s interesting, must have been what happened to my heater then!


----------



## DavidG

Apparently so. They’ve gone through a few of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishbro

DavidG said:


> Apparently so. They’ve gone through a few of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow that’s quite bad really. Early this year when mine broke they didn’t know what caused it but they spoke to the Oase rep about it. I was never told the cause, but presumably they knew about it. In the end most of my fish were alright but I lost 2-3 as a result in the following days. 

As much as I love having the heater hidden away in the filter, knowing that was the cause reassured me that switching is the right thing to do. I presume this is why the heating element in the eheim filters is right at the bottom of the canister. My panda garras seem to love hanging by the filter when it’s active  

I should be getting the proper JBL filter on Wednesday, luckily the place were on to it right away this morning.


----------



## DavidG

Keep me posted on the JBL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrispowell

Just to make everyone aware - world of water are doing 20% off oase filters so I got a 600 thermo for £191


----------



## SDIESEL77

Ok, I did 3 things that seems to have resolved at 99% my canister air issue:
- Remove the Pogostemon stellatus plant as it was losing too many small leaves which then got stuck into bottom grid skimmer.
- Moved the surface skimmer further from dense plant area
- Swap inline Co2 diffuser to standard in tank one.

Now skimmer is not sucking air/Co2 anymore and pump is 99% clear of air.


----------



## DavidG

fishbro said:


> Wow that’s quite bad really. Early this year when mine broke they didn’t know what caused it but they spoke to the Oase rep about it. I was never told the cause, but presumably they knew about it. In the end most of my fish were alright but I lost 2-3 as a result in the following days.
> 
> As much as I love having the heater hidden away in the filter, knowing that was the cause reassured me that switching is the right thing to do. I presume this is why the heating element in the eheim filters is right at the bottom of the canister. My panda garras seem to love hanging by the filter when it’s active
> 
> I should be getting the proper JBL filter on Wednesday, luckily the place were on to it right away this morning.



I’ve now been advised by another LFS on the same issue of heaters. Apparently the instruction from OASE is to m replace the heater if one goes. There was no explanation why they failed just to replace when one goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Michael

Chrispowell said:


> Just to make everyone aware - world of water are doing 20% off oase filters so I got a 600 thermo for £191


Thanks Chris that's a decent deal - did you mean £199.99 as that is the price I get following discount on their website?


----------



## Chrispowell

I went instore as I'm within 5 miles of one and their shops and they were labelled up as 20% off £239. 

Cheaper then online


----------



## fishbro

On the topic of my JBL filter, first I was sent the wrong filter, today it was swapped by DPD for the correct one and there is a part missing! Useless!! I'm flipping annoyed to say the least. Might as well have spent the extra £20 odd and bought it from a retailer that knows what they are doing.


----------



## fishbro

DavidG said:


> Keep me posted on the JBL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Finally got everything in place! It’s a rather beastly filter even though it’s fairly narrow and tall. The larger diameter pipes are quite a handful, but I think once cut to length they will be ok (I am using them full length for now while I check the filter). 

Inside of the filter is nice and easy to work with. The output is like night and day compared to the oase. I would even say what I’m seeing is 4x as much water throughput. So much so that I am wondering whether this filter is too powerful for my tank even with the spray bar distribution!

The only downside is that it has a louder hum to it than the oase (which was almost silent). It might be being made worse if the pipes are resting on the back of the cabinet, but I’ll  check that in the morning. 

Right now I’m leaving it to “bed in” for a while and I’ll see how it goes. With the throughput being so powerful I am wondering if I made the right choice or not, but we will see!


----------



## Millns84

fishbro said:


> Finally got everything in place! It’s a rather beastly filter even though it’s fairly narrow and tall. The larger diameter pipes are quite a handful, but I think once cut to length they will be ok (I am using them full length for now while I check the filter).
> 
> Inside of the filter is nice and easy to work with. The output is like night and day compared to the oase. I would even say what I’m seeing is 4x as much water throughput. So much so that I am wondering whether this filter is too powerful for my tank even with the spray bar distribution!
> 
> The only downside is that it has a louder hum to it than the oase (which was almost silent). It might be being made worse if the pipes are resting on the back of the cabinet, but I’ll  check that in the morning.
> 
> Right now I’m leaving it to “bed in” for a while and I’ll see how it goes. With the throughput being so powerful I am wondering if I made the right choice or not, but we will see!



My e1501 made quite a din but was resolved by placing a piece of old carpet underneath it in the cabinet.


----------



## Konsa

Hi
I had same hum with mine e1501 too
Carpet underneath ,try to get the air out properly ( it takes quite a bit of shaking and fidling)and  most important make sure the pipeline do not touch the cabinet once U cut them and will be ok ish (still much noisier compared to my Tetratecs but  very good flow)
Regards Konsa


----------



## fishbro

Millns84 said:


> My e1501 made quite a din but was resolved by placing a piece of old carpet underneath it in the cabinet.





Konsa said:


> Hi
> I had same hum with mine e1501 too
> Carpet underneath ,try to get the air out properly ( it takes quite a bit of shaking and fidling)and  most important make sure the pipeline do not touch the cabinet once U cut them and will be ok ish (still much noisier compared to my Tetratecs but  very good flow)
> Regards Konsa



Thanks guys, that has reminded me that I have some anti vibration mats in the shed! It’s helped a little bit but it’s still a touch loud, I’ll reduce the hose length tonight and see if that helps. 

I’ve removed the spray bar for now and pointed the open outlet towards the back of the tank and that has calmed the flow in the tank down a bit. I’ll add some filter floss in later as well which should restrict it a little bit and calm it down. 

Worst case, if it continues being noisy, I’ll  keep it as my backup filter and take a look at something from eheim like the 4e 600 maybe. Luckily I didn’t pay that much for it.


----------



## dajohn

Hello 
I have got the 350 thermo. I was wondering if you could replace the impeller with the one from 600 to increase flow. Have anyone tried that?


----------



## DavidG

Got rid of mine after 2 years. I still have a 600 head that was used on the 350. I suspect it’s all about the head than the impeller



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1

Have you tried drilling more holes in the pre filter pipe increased my flow quiet a bit


----------



## dajohn

Jayefc1 said:


> Have you tried drilling more holes in the pre filter pipe increased my flow quiet a bit


Yeah i have drilled holes and exchanged the prefilter sponges to coarse  sponges.


----------



## fishbro

Jayefc1 said:


> Have you tried drilling more holes in the pre filter pipe increased my flow quiet a bit



I tried mine with removing the pre filter pipe and sponges altogether and it honestly made very little difference to the flow rate from what I could tell


----------



## ku_hi

dajohn said:


> Hello
> I also have 350 . I was wondering if you could replace the impeller with the one from 600 to increase flow. Have anyone tried that?


Hi,
I have the same filter and also wondering the same.
From spare part list - 250 and 350 share same impeller.
350 and 600 share same impeller cover.
From looking at picture, impeller for 600 model have slightly biger/taller fins.If lenght and diameter is same -maybe it will work (Like on some Eheim and Fluval filters)
Btw, my 350 draw exactly 11,6W ( not 18W like stated in manual).
I want to order spare impeller, and maybe will be ordered for both 350 and 600 - just for testing.


----------



## e.jgodette

I have a Biomaster 600 that I retro fitted with the 300 watt heat up heater. It is running in a 30 gallon planted aquarium. I’ve had a lot of problems with it CONSTANTLY purging air and flow not being good.  I’ve finally come to the conclusion that it is because of the prefilter. The prefilter sponges that came with my filter (which were the black 60ppi sponges) were too fine and due to the strain on the system it sucked in air which in turn caused the filter to CONSTANTLY purge air. So...I removed one of the sponges and unfortunately this did not resolve the problem. So I watched Pondguru’s video. I drilled extra holes in the prefilter tubing, ordered the orange 30ppi sponges from Amazon, and removed all the 60ppi sponges from the prefilter. With NO sponges in the prefilter chamber and the extra holes in the tubing the flow is considerably better, the filter is totally quiet and THE PURGING HAS STOPPED. HOWEVER, when I added JUST 3 of the Orange 30ppi sponges to the prefilter...the purging of air started again, but not nearly as much as before. So I’ve taken them out again and the filter runs flawlessly again. So now I’ve cut some large slits in the Orange 30ppi sponges and I’m going to put them back into the prefilter. I’ll let you know what happens. This is my experience with this filter (over a 2 month period). I hope this help


----------



## SDIESEL77

I have the Thermo600 and have also had air issue quite a lot.
The solution I have put in place which solve 90% of the issue is drill extra Holes in the prefilter tube, replace the prefilter sponge by the 30ppi and increase the bottom Holes size of my glass surface skimmer.

Oase also sent me last week a new Thermo600 head with an improved design.
I need to try it this weekend and then report my feedback to them.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Siege

Cool. 

Can you tell how the head is improved?


----------



## SDIESEL77

Didn't look at it yet. I'll check tonight or this weekend. I'll let you know


----------



## SDIESEL77

So, you guys got me impatient and I finally did the head swap this evening.
I compared rigorously my current head filter and the new "modified" one received this week from Oase and couldn't spot any difference in terms of design.
I emailed Oase to know more about this new modified head.
I fitted the new one and so far can't notice any difference.
It'll probably need few days before I can make up my mind.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SDIESEL77

Apparently Oase didn't send me the modified head by mistake.
More to follow... 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fishbro

Is the new head suppose to solve the air issue? When I ran that filter I also had that issue sporadically. 

I still really wish they would do a higher flow rate version, not a fan of having the heater in the tank


----------



## e.jgodette

SDIESEL77 said:


> So, you guys got me impatient and I finally did the head swap this evening.
> I compared rigorously my current head filter and the new "modified" one received this week from Oase and couldn't spot any difference in terms of design.
> I emailed Oase to know more about this new modified head.
> I fitted the new one and so far can't notice any difference.
> It'll probably need few days before I can make up my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Has the new filter head made a difference? I’m still having problems with mine.


----------



## ku_hi

Hi,
I dont think that new head will resolve that problem. Atleast not if you change just motor head.
Prefilter need to be modified also. I mean it should be modified by Oase originally.

I think that the main problem is - prefilter !
That thiny tube (which "Ponguru" drilled in his video )is just too small in diameter and just not have enough holes. I am not an engineer so I dont know exactly where and why. Maybe some vortex or something due high flow entering tiny pipe inside prefilter.
Its obvious  way Oase dont have answer when you ask them about air problem.
They wont recommend modification like Ponduru. Oase should aprouch with new  design and few modifications on head and prefilter

I find solution with custom made tube with slightly larger diameter. I guess that all of you having problems with air sucking/purging have Biomaster 600 model.
I originaly bought 350, but after time like many others - find that flow is not great.
So I bought used 600 head from xbay(but I think that guy is member of this forum ) and I dont have any problems with air with modified prefilter.
Btw,
250 and 350 models are not affected with air sucking problem - confirmed
Probably due weaker motor/flow.


----------



## e.jgodette

Ivan Andonov said:


> Hello, everyone!
> I have Oase BioMaster Thermo 600 for my 200 liters planted aquarium in which I inject CO2 with an inline atomizer.
> I see the following ...   during the photoperiod when the CO2 is switched on,
> the filter periodically throws out many balloonas.
> As if he was throwing air into a trap, maybe it's air or CO2, I don't know.
> Has anyone ever seen anything like that?
> I've seen something like that in George Farmer's videos of his 600p aquarium, but with my filter it happens very often. Only during the dark period does not happen, but then the CO2 is off.
> 
> Sorry for my English


YES! I'm currently having the same problem. I don't know what to do. Mine is constantly purging air!


----------



## fishbro

SDIESEL77 said:


> Apparently Oase didn't send me the modified head by mistake.
> More to follow...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Did you ever find out more about this? I am thinking about switching back as the internal heater (although possibly a bit flawed) would free up a decent bit of space in my new scape


----------



## SDIESEL77

fishbro said:


> Did you ever find out more about this? I am thinking about switching back as the internal heater (although possibly a bit flawed) would free up a decent bit of space in my new scape


I received yesterday the new upgraded Thermo 600 head. Currently testing it for few days/weeks before confirming improvement.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fishbro

SDIESEL77 said:


> I received yesterday the new upgraded Thermo 600 head. Currently testing it for few days/weeks before confirming improvement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Ah cool awesome! Were there any visible signs of changes? I wonder if I get in touch with them whether they would swap mine out as I complained about air issues a lot.


----------



## SDIESEL77

fishbro said:


> Ah cool awesome! Were there any visible signs of changes? I wonder if I get in touch with them whether they would swap mine out as I complained about air issues a lot.


Yes there is a visible upgrade but I'd say wait for confirmation that this is fixing the issue.
I also found out that you need to make sure this filter has enough inflow otherwise it sucks air.
For example, I improved slightly my surface skimmer flow and it reduced a lot the amount of air trapped in the canister






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fishbro

SDIESEL77 said:


> Yes there is a visible upgrade but I'd say wait for confirmation that this is fixing the issue.
> I also found out that you need to make sure this filter has enough inflow otherwise it sucks air.
> For example, I improved slightly my surface skimmer flow and it reduced a lot the amount of air trapped in the canister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Interesting! Looks like a new way of clamping the impeller cover?

Yeah I think air getting in due to blocked inflow can be a common thing in every filter. I had some crypt melt recently and it clogged the inflow pipe and the filter was blasting air out every few minutes. Previously with the oase it was just doing it randomly even when it was spotlessly clean. Hope the new one works!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet

Am I right in saying that filter has a steel impeller shaft? If so I’m not a fan of those, they don’t seem to last as long as the ceramic ones.


----------



## SDIESEL77

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Am I right in saying that filter has a steel impeller shaft? If so I’m not a fan of those, they don’t seem to last as long as the ceramic ones.


 yes it is. No issue with it so far

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SDIESEL77

It actually looks very well built and solid



Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua sobriquet

From past experience even the Ceramic shafts wear, just not quite as fast as the steel ones. Maybe it depends on make though, some may use cheaper (softer) steel. Excess wear becomes evident when the impeller starts rattling.


----------



## fishbro

I got in touch with Oase again and they will be sending me the new design so hopefully I can use the filter again and remove this ugly heater from my scape


----------



## Jayefc1

What was wrong with yours fishbro and which one was it


----------



## fishbro

Jayefc1 said:


> What was wrong with yours fishbro and which one was it



It’s the 600 thermo. I’ve had a few issues with it, like a weird noise every so often, but the main issue was constant purging of bubbles. Every 10-15 mins it would do this and no matter what I tried it continued so in the end I changed to a different filter. I’m hoping this new head solves the issue and I can go back to having a heated filter!


----------



## Tom Michael

Some feedback from me after approx 6 weeks of using the 600 thermo:

When I initially set the filter up, I used all the included media, with the exception of a tray of matrix. My initial impression was very impressed with the flow, I would guess double of my old ehiem 2217.

Sure enough this flow did not last! I swapped the pre filters to the least fine ones. This helped and I would now say I have a decent flow (all CO2 bubbles are forced down from the diffusor), albeit I need to clean these out every week.

I also get some air bubbles, I would guess once or twice and hour. Cant say this is much of an issue though, if anything provides more O2 to the system.

One caveat is I use 2 canisters (on a 240l). certainly wouldn't get away with just the one Oase.


----------



## d2creative

Any updates on this?
I'm curious if the current models available direct from Oase are problem free now.


----------



## SDIESEL77

Tbe upgraded head version I received completely solved the bubble issue for me.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## d2creative

Thanks, I ended up ordering two 600 Thermos direct from Oase. 
Does anyone know how much one weighs when filled up and running? Guesstimate? Thinking of putting them on a platform with heavy duty drawer slides.
Would make it a breeze to remove the prefilter.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy

From their website net weight is 6.7kg. Filter and pre-filter volume combined is 7.4litres. At 1kg per litre that gives:
14.1kg

If you also assume a bit of weight in the hoses etc and he fact that the package weight is 7.9kg according to Amazon, If I were working on a draw design, I'd work with:
16kg


----------



## d2creative

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> From their website net weight is 6.7kg. Filter and pre-filter volume combined is 7.4litres. At 1kg per litre that gives:
> 14.1kg
> 
> If you also assume a bit of weight in the hoses etc and he fact that the package weight is 7.9kg according to Amazon, If I were working on a draw design, I'd work with:
> 16kg


Awesome. Thank you, sir!


----------



## Bon MotMot

I am also going to get one to two Oase 600's this week but am wondering if I should get one Thermo. I may need to heat my tank from time to time but only in Dec through Feb; is it OK to leave the heater off the rest of the time?


----------



## alto

Bon MotMot said:


> OK to leave the heater off the rest of the time?


Yes

Confirm with AG but I believe the non-thermo version can also be fitted with a heater (plug and play)


----------



## becks

How good is the prefilter at keeping the rest of the filter clean? I saw in my LFS how quick it was to clean but Im reluctant to swap an Eheim 2080 for one.


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper

becks said:


> How good is the prefilter at keeping the rest of the filter clean? I saw in my LFS how quick it was to clean but Im reluctant to swap an Eheim 2080 for one.



About 30 seconds taking the pre filter out and putting it back in. Then however long it takes to rinse a few sponges. I can’t see how any system would be quicker than this.

You can leave the rest of the filter for 2-3 months.

If anyone is looking for the 350 with no heater, I found it for £155, which is around £30 cheaper than usual. I’ll get the link if anyone wants it.
There’s also a 2nd hand one on eBay at the moment.


----------



## SDIESEL77

becks said:


> How good is the prefilter at keeping the rest of the filter clean? I saw in my LFS how quick it was to clean but Im reluctant to swap an Eheim 2080 for one.


On my Thermo 600, I'm cleaning the prefilter (foam 30ppi) every 2 weeks and the canister media (2 racks with foam & 4 racks with Aquario Neo Media Soft) every 3 months.
Even after 3 months they're not super dirty.


----------



## d2creative

I'm still working on my build so haven't actually used them yet, but to make it even easier I built this pull out platform.


----------



## Kalum

Hopefully these prove to be reliable as the set up of the pre filter is a game changer over most designs like eheim


----------



## PedroB

I have the Biomaster 600 with heater and am having constant air bubbles. 

The problem subsides if I keep the filter tilted so that the heater is lower than the out/intake. This makes me suspicious that air is coming in through the heater on the top. 

I'm going to grease or replace the O-ring and give it a try.


----------



## becks

PedroB said:


> I have the Biomaster 600 with heater and am having constant air bubbles.
> 
> The problem subsides if I keep the filter tilted so that the heater is lower than the out/intake. This makes me suspicious that air is coming in through the heater on the top.
> 
> I'm going to grease or replace the O-ring and give it a try.



I’ve seen an oase filter used in a marine set up and there was a lot of salt creep around either  the primer button or prefilter...I can’t remember which, but the video was on YouTube.  If there’s salt creep there will be air entering too.


----------



## buttons

The Accidental Aquascaper said:


> About 30 seconds taking the pre filter out and putting it back in. Then however long it takes to rinse a few sponges. I can’t see how any system would be quicker than this.
> 
> You can leave the rest of the filter for 2-3 months.
> 
> If anyone is looking for the 350 with no heater, I found it for £155, which is around £30 cheaper than usual. I’ll get the link if anyone wants it.
> There’s also a 2nd hand one on eBay at the moment.



Do you know if that deal is still available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper

buttons said:


> Do you know if that deal is still available?



Price has gone up for the 350, it's £185 (+£26 for heater).
But, the 250 is there for £135 (+£24 for heater), which is around £20 under RRP.

https://www.watergardeningdirect.com/acatalog/Oase-Biomaster-Aquarium-External-Canister-Filters.html


----------



## buttons

The Accidental Aquascaper said:


> Price has gone up for the 350, it's £185 (+£26 for heater).
> But, the 250 is there for £135 (+£24 for heater), which is around £20 under RRP.
> 
> https://www.watergardeningdirect.com/acatalog/Oase-Biomaster-Aquarium-External-Canister-Filters.html



Thank you, I did see on that website today. I can’t decide on which size to get to go on my Ada 60p. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d2creative

Suggestions for filling the trays? What are you guys using and in what order?


----------



## SDIESEL77

d2creative said:


> Suggestions for filling the trays? What are you guys using and in what order?


1 rack of stock foam at the bottom, then 4 racks of Aquario Neomedia Soft with 2 bags of purigen and finally last top rack work stock foam


----------



## Kalum

d2creative said:


> Suggestions for filling the trays? What are you guys using and in what order?



Coarse foam, substrat pro, purigen, matrix


----------



## d2creative

Thanks for the replies. I'm curious though... The filter comes with the bottom two trays filled with their biological media.
Isn't it down there so it can tumble around a bit in the more turbulent water?
Wouldn't it make sense to keep biological media down there and then the foams and (and chemical media) in the upper racks like it comes from the factory?
I have a tub of Seachem Matrix that I could use if that is better than the stock media?


----------



## rubadudbdub

buttons said:


> Thank you, I did see on that website today. I can’t decide on which size to get to go on my Ada 60p.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you have a world of water near to you they'll price match that website and you can have one off the shelves.  It'll be easier if anything goes wrong with it vs an online retailer.   Just depends how far from one you are as to whether its worth it.


----------



## buttons

Is this fixable? Just bought it 2nd hand and had it delivered and I’m when I opened the parcel is discovered it like this . 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDIESEL77

buttons said:


> Is this fixable? Just bought it 2nd hand and had it delivered and I’m when I opened the parcel is discovered it like this .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say not really. Maybe if you contact oase they can send you this part


----------



## SDIESEL77

buttons said:


> Is this fixable? Just bought it 2nd hand and had it delivered and I’m when I opened the parcel is discovered it like this .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where do you live? I might have a new spare head for sale


----------



## buttons

It’s getting sorted under warranty now. Thanks though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1

Glad to here its being sorted for you 
Cheers 
Jay


----------



## Astro

Has anyone with the air bubble issue solved it?  After initial setup, it was spraying bubbles but that seemed to subside.  It was doing great for weeks but the problem has started up again recently.

My pre-filter tube has been drilled with many more holes as in PondGuru's video.  I clean the pre-filter once per week minimum, sometimes twice. Media order from bottom to top is: 30ppi blue sponge, 45ppi orange sponge, eheim substrat pro in all the rest of the trays, purigen in the top. 

I called customer support and they had me take apart the filter, check for obstructions to the impeller and send them a photograph of the filter head. A couple weeks later, I was going to call them for a follow-up since I never heard back after sending them the photo, but a new filter showed up on my doorstep. It looks like the exact same model -- not with the modified impeller cover I've seen posted in this thread so it seems I'm back at square one, but now I've got 2 filters that blow bubbles.


----------



## buttons

Filter is up and running now, great filter only problem I find is I got to set thermostat to around 27c to get it to sit at 23c, any one else have this problem? It a 350 biomaster on a 60p tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDIESEL77

buttons said:


> Filter is up and running now, great filter only problem I find is I got to set thermostat to around 27c to get it to sit at 23c, any one else have this problem? It a 350 biomaster on a 60p tank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to readjust the reading in the thermostat. It's explained in the filter instructions

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons

SDIESEL77 said:


> You have to readjust the reading in the thermostat. It's explained in the filter instructions
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk



Thanks for the info, I bought the heater 2nd so not instructions but I will search google for some information on how to do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDIESEL77

buttons said:


> Thanks for the info, I bought the heater 2nd so not instructions but I will search google for some information on how to do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You hold the top blue (I think) ring and with a flat screwdriver you turn the screw at the top of the thermostat until you reach the current tank temperature

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## PhantomNorth

Hi guys,

Need your opinion.

I have a Eheim Pro 250 T second hand. Now i think he is getting noisy and I think the flow rate is weak.

I´m thinking to change for an OASE BIOMASTER 350T (my tank dimensions 60x45x40) and I think the 350 will be worth it compared to the 250. It's a bit more expensive just and I get a more powerful filter.

It´s a good filter? Did anyone have flood issues or other problems? Will the 350 be too strong for my tank?

Thanks a lot for your help!!


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper

I have the 250 and a 350.
Not a huge difference in flow, but probably worth getting the 350, since it's not a huge jump in price.
You can always adjust the flow if it's too much.


----------



## Siege

I’ve got the biomaster 600 on a similar sized tank and have also used a 350 on it.

The 350 is good but the 600 would be my choice. The 250 will be a bit low assuming you are using co2.


----------



## PhantomNorth

Thanks for your opinions.

I'll get the 350. What do you think about the filter, is it safe? Has anyone had problems with water leakage? Is it silent?

I am thinking to remove all sponges and put MATRIX in all baskets, is that correct?

Thanks again !!


----------



## colmans

Quick question . Does anyone actually use the basket cover that comes with the Biomaster for the top basket? I seem to have lost mine somewhere so I'm wondering whether it's really needed if I'm running floss in the top basket.

Cheers

Johnny


----------



## this hobby is hard

colmans said:


> Quick question . Does anyone actually use the basket cover that comes with the Biomaster for the top basket? I seem to have lost mine somewhere so I'm wondering whether it's really needed if I'm running floss in the top basket.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Johnny



Complete new guy here, but I was recently emailing with Oase about their updates to the Biomaster, and they stated that the vent, along with the cover are what remedy the gas purging issue. The cover helps keep floss/media from getting pushed into the impeller. Obviously I have no hands-on experience though as to it's effectiveness without the cover.


----------



## john dory

Hi

Mine does'nt have a cover,so presume it's the pre updated version.


----------



## SDIESEL77

Never seen a cover neither

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## colmans

Yeh, I thought I was going a bit crazy! I have 2 and one came with one and I thought I'd lost the other one...presume they must have come from slightly different batches in that case. I've got another one ordered now anyway thanks!


----------



## DeepMetropolis

I have bought an oase bm 600 for over 1,5 year ago now new in box, secondhand. But I allways have lots of troubles getting it running. It sucks in air or it start spilling out water from the head unit.. I opend it and cleaned it once noticed that the foam around the motor was all mushy and it fell out there also was alot of water traped in there. Getting it running right is more a thing of luck then it is normal.  Can't return it to the store as it is bought from someone and I don't got any receipt of it.. 
Don't think that I will buy an oase filter ever again having a hard time getting it started every week or sucking in air and filling up the reactor with air.. It even gets worse by time.


----------



## Nieluge

Hello all,

Oase is not big brand here in France. Not so much supplied by shops or online.  Reading all threads from this forum I would like to share with you my first feedback.  
I finally purchased one Biomaster 250 instead of Eheim pro 4+. 

The first thing is that in term of noise level compared to my eheim experience 150, the oase is really noisy. The eheim was silent you need to put your hears close to filter head to hear something. At 5 meters distance I can hear the oase... I'm a bit dispapointed about the noise level. My local vendor told me that it is almost same compare to PRO4+. 
The prefilter chamber look really great for weekly maintenance but overall filter conception looks really complexe. Lot of differents parts more chance to have one broken in futur. Another good point 4 years warranty. 

I keep it as it was setup by default only remove plastic to replace by biological media.


----------



## SDIESEL77

Nieluge said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Oase is not big brand here in France. Not so much supplied by shops or online.  Reading all threads from this forum I would like to share with you my first feedback.
> I finally purchased one Biomaster 250 instead of Eheim pro 4+.
> 
> The first thing is that in term of noise level compared to my eheim experience 150, the oase is really noisy. The eheim was silent you need to put your hears close to filter head to hear something. At 5 meters distance I can hear the oase... I'm a bit dispapointed about the noise level. My local vendor told me that it is almost same compare to PRO4+.
> The prefilter chamber look really great for weekly maintenance but overall filter conception looks really complexe. Lot of differents parts more chance to have one broken in futur. Another good point 4 years warranty.
> 
> I keep it as it was setup by default only remove plastic to replace by biological media.



Salut Compatriote! 
I m surprised that you find the Oase noisy, my Thermo600 is very quiet, you have to be really close to hear it.
The only time I can hear it is actually when there is some air trapped in it. In this case, just tilt it slightly front/back and left/right for few minutes to get rid of the air.

Regarding the media:
- In the prefilter: I replaced all foams (except one) by less tick ones (30ppt)
- In the canister: kept only the bottom foam and put Aquario Neomedia Soft in all baskets with 2 bags of purigen


----------



## Nieluge

Salut 
Which version do you have because If I understood well there are two models of the head. I have the second one with the add on bar. 
I already tilt it to remover air but no improvement. It is still generating some vibrations.


----------



## SDIESEL77

Got the first version, but Oase sent me the improved head.




Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nieluge

Ok so we have the same head. I open it to check everything seems correctly mounted. I check the filter to remove air. But still noisy, I can hear the flow and also some vibration in the cabinet.

If I have enough time this weekend I will see my reseller.


----------



## SDIESEL77

Nieluge said:


> Ok so we have the same head. I open it to check everything seems correctly mounted. I check the filter to remove air. But still noisy, I can hear the flow and also some vibration in the cabinet.
> 
> If I have enough time this weekend I will see my reseller.


If you're using a surface skimmer, check that it doesn't suck air from the surface.
I had this issue in the past and had to change skimmer model for one with bigger bottom grid opening

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nieluge

Yep I have a surface skimmer but noise really comes from the biomaster. When I unplug it no more noise.
Moreover surface skimmer runs only few minutes 6 times per day.

As eg mine is doing noise like this guy in below video


----------



## SDIESEL77

I mean surface skimmer (see photo) connected to the inflow of your Oase. Then it sucks air, going to the Oase which create noise in the canister.


----------



## Nieluge

nope no surface skimmer link to inset. I will continue shaking it day by day and see if I remark any improvement.


----------



## SDIESEL77

Forgot to say but I put my canister on sorbothane pads, I think it reduces the vibrations quite a lot


----------



## d2creative

SDIESEL77 said:


> I mean surface skimmer (see photo) connected to the inflow of your Oase. Then it sucks air, going to the Oase which create noise in the canister.



I have one of these and my filter is still silent.
The only noise it makes is when I move it, like sliding out this drawer they are sitting on. So i guess there is air somewhere?? But during normal operation both of mine are silent.
Both purchased new several months ago.


----------



## Nieluge

Thank you booth for your feed-back. I’m travelling now, perhaps I will have a good surprise coming back home on thursday.

Two days opérations will remove the air...


----------



## Nieluge

No luck... even worst arrving tonight. I will go to my reseller on saturday. 
I think there is too much pieces assembled in this Biomaster which increase change to generate vibrations.


----------



## SDIESEL77

Nieluge said:


> No luck... even worst arrving tonight. I will go to my reseller on saturday.
> I think there is too much pieces assembled in this Biomaster which increase change to generate vibrations.


Yours must be faulty, I'd ask the seller to exchange it


----------



## Nieluge

I went to my resseller after work I need to bring it back but unfortunatly they will not change it. We have to wait after Oase RMA.

They have two running in their showroom and they are really noisy too. So not sure that they will consider my request. 
I will try to reach Oase directly tomorrow by phone.


----------



## Nieluge

Happy New year!

My reseller and the sales guys from Oase had both tested it and sound level is normal. I changed it for Eheim Pro 4+ finally and it this time it is really silent. 
That's realy a pity Oase prefilter system and build quality are really better.


----------



## Janci

Hi, can someone share the contact details of the Oase support team (email)?
I have the same air trap issue on my Biomaster 250.

Does anybody know exactly where the air is coming from?
Is it the suction side? Is it a pressure/suction differential issue?
Is air pushed through the hole filter or just at the impeller?
.... 

I have my filter ordered via Singapore and I doubt there is anybody close to assist me.
I like to troubleshoot this myself.


----------



## Steve42

Just got mine and setting it up, stupid question, with the plastic helix media I presume you cut the bag that it's in and throw that away?


----------



## SDIESEL77

Steve42 said:


> Just got mine and setting it up, stupid question, with the plastic helix media I presume you cut the bag that it's in and throw that away?


No you leave it in the plastic net.
But TBH, this media is totally useless!
Replace it by proper bio media. Such as neo media


----------



## Steve42

I just cant get mine to start, I have removed one sponge from the pre-filter and one sponge (2nd from bottom) from the main canister but no joy. Any tips please?


----------



## SDIESEL77

Did you use the big blue knob to activate the pump?


----------



## Steve42

Yes, but seems to air in the pipes that I can't get rid off


----------



## Steve42

canister is pretty full of water but there is air in the 'in' pipe I can see


----------



## SDIESEL77

The way I do it after cleaning the filter:
- Fill with water the  prefilter cylinder up to 3/4
- put it back in the canister
- press the big blue knob fully 5 to 10 times
- switch on the pump
- if the flow doesn't start, keep the pump on and press the blue knob fully few times until it start.
- if not working, switch off the pump, ensure both prefilter and hose connector blue locks are fully closed.
- again repeat the process


----------



## SDIESEL77

Once fully activated, I always bend the main canister few times to remove the air from it


----------



## Steve42

Thanks for your help. I have now just got it going but traced it back to the hard plastic piece that goes over the tank glass for the IN pipe! For some reason with this fitted it just doesn't have enough suction. I've tried it on max and min but no difference. So now I have the clear straight plastic in pipe pushed into the flexible piping. I just need to make sure this join is more secure.


----------



## SDIESEL77

Great! I never used the pipes provided with this filter. I use glass skimmer and out Lilly pipe


----------



## Richard40

I’ve a 130 litre and wondering whether I should get the 250 or 350 Biomaster thermal filter?


----------



## SDIESEL77

Richard40 said:


> I’ve a 130 litre and wondering whether I should get the 250 or 350 Biomaster thermal filter?


Definitely 350. I have a 200L and have the Thermo 600 and can tell you it's definitely not overkill


----------



## Richard40

Cheers


----------



## Siege

Personally I’d even go bigger and get the 600.

I run this on a 100L and as @SDIESEL77 says it is not overkill.

it is not that much extra in price and you will not have to change the prefilter sponges to the courser ones so will help pay for the extra cost.

saying that defo not the 250. I’d suggest this for a 60-P max.


----------



## Siege

Ps. Forgot to say we run a 350 on a 100L tank also.  it is fine but I’d prefer the 600.

on your 130L I’d always go for the 600. Assuming high energy co2.

That filter will go upto 200L so perhaps future proofing a bit also


----------



## Richard40

I just want the best, so probably like you say will plum for the 600.


----------



## Richard40

What’s the water flow like using this filter? Reports of poor water flow in the pre filter cannister. Any comments on this anyone?


----------



## SDIESEL77

Richard40 said:


> What’s the water flow like using this filter? Reports of poor water flow in the pre filter cannister. Any comments on this anyone?


I swapped the prefilter foam by the first coarser and TBH no issue with the flow in my side


----------



## Sammy Islam

I have been running the 600 for 8  days now and think it's awesome. I have drilled extra holes in the prefilter tube, i also use the corse prefilter foam and the flow from the lilly pipe is definitely strong. Solid build quality and doesnt make any weird noises (apart from the heater operation) and in general is very quiet.


----------



## Wookii

I've just read through this thread. I want to upgrade my ageing Eheim 2028 with a canister that has an easily removable pre-filter - I've had enough of having to completely disassemble my Eheim on a regular basis to clean it (it has no pre-filter) - so I'm considering this Oase 600 or the Fluval G6.

Have the issues reported in this thread - of the leaking seals and air ingress - been fully resolved with the amended head design?


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





Wookii said:


> I've had enough of having to completely disassemble my Eheim on a regular basis to clean it (it has no pre-filter)


You can get an Eheim prefilter for the in tank intake. They are <"pretty ugly">, but they work well. 




 

It is Eheim part number 4004320. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wookii

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, You can get an Eheim prefilter for the in tank intake. They are <"pretty ugly">, but they work well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is Eheim part number 4004320.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Thanks Darrel, unfortunately that's far too large to go inside my tank.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





Wookii said:


> Thanks Darrel, unfortunately that's far too large to go inside my tank.


Point taken, they are ugly, but I actually have the other issue. I don't think they are big enough to be truly effective. 

This is why I've (mainly) gone back to the 12" x 4" x 4" "Koi" sponge blocks as my intake filters, although I cut them down (to 4" cubes) for the small tanks. 

Traditionally, when these things weren't as readily available (probably "pre-shrimp"), I used to make my own by <"sewing up sponge sheet">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Siege

Now I can help! Yes the 2nd generation 600 filters have fixed them.

I’m a lifelong Eheim fan but the oase 600 is now on par with them imo.

flow rate on the 600 is only slightly below my Eheim pro 4 600.
But when you factor in the quick clean prefilter and heater the oase a better buy I think.


----------



## Danny van den Berg

can anyone tell me what the head improvements are exactly besides the impellercover clamp.
I have the "Improved" head but mine still purges air every 10-15 mins or so.


----------



## rubadudbdub

I've got an oase biomaster 250 and have seen my friends aquael ultramax 2000 which also has a pre filter.  Despite pushing far more water it's quieter than my oase. If you can cope without the heater it's worth looking at.


----------



## Dan C

Hi

Just buying parts for my first proper tank. Managed to find a biomaster thermo 250 new and cheap so had a flick through this thread. 
Based on what I've read here I've changed the prefilter to 30ppi, alfagrog for two of the trays and activated carbon or Purigen with filter wool blend on top for the top tray.
Co2 will be on an in tank diffuser.

Sound alright?


----------



## Wookii

So, given the many issues I’ve read about on the Fluval G6’s, and their additional cost (both up front and ongoing) I decided to go with the Oase Biomaster 600 Thermal.

By sheer coincidence they had them in stock at Wharf Aquatics when I visited this weekend to pick up some Chilli Rasbora. When I asked their price - they informed me they had a 20% off offer on them! I’m calling it fate! Lol

I’ve installed the 600 tonight, and it all seems to be working properly other than the flow rate is a little disappointing. It’s a good 10-15% lower than my outgoing 20 year old Eheim 2028, despite that being rated at a lower 1050 l/hr.

I have already modified the prefilter pipe with additional holes (4 x as many holes), but I am using the stock prefilter sponge that came in the box (light blue - I think it’s supposed to be 45ppi).

I have the other trays set up as follows:

1: Stock blue foam
2/3/4: Eheim Substrat (standard not Pro) - all from the old Eheim filter
5: Half a stock blue sponge (cut thickness ways to create some space in the tray) and a Purigen sachet
6: Stock orange sponge

I’m wondering if it is the Eheim Substrat media that is slowing the flow, it does pack down quite solid, and I have three trays full of it.

I could swap these out one tray per month, for a different media that allows more flow if necessary.

Can anyone offer any insights or pointers?


----------



## CooKieS

Can't Believe you have to drill holes to get this thing working properly...


----------



## Wookii

CooKieS said:


> Can't Believe you have to drill holes to get this thing working properly...



It's not ideal I know. To be fair, if you used all the stock media the filter comes with you probably wouldn't need to modify it. But it is strange that Oase just don't include a tube with more holes in to get the flow rate higher - it's only a thin easily replaceable plastic tube.

That said, this isn't the first item I'm had to modify to get to work better, and probably won't be the last.


----------



## Wookii

Wookii said:


> So, given the many issues I’ve read about on the Fluval G6’s, and their additional cost (both up front and ongoing) I decided to go with the Oase Biomaster 600 Thermal.
> 
> By sheer coincidence they had them in stock at Wharf Aquatics when I visited this weekend to pick up some Chilli Rasbora. When I asked their price - they informed me they had a 20% off offer on them! I’m calling it fate! Lol
> 
> I’ve installed the 600 tonight, and it all seems to be working properly other than the flow rate is a little disappointing. It’s a good 10-15% lower than my outgoing 20 year old Eheim 2028, despite that being rated at a lower 1050 l/hr.
> 
> I have already modified the prefilter pipe with additional holes (4 x as many holes), but I am using the stock prefilter sponge that came in the box (light blue - I think it’s supposed to be 45ppi).
> 
> I have the other trays set up as follows:
> 
> 1: Stock blue foam
> 2/3/4: Eheim Substrat (standard not Pro) - all from the old Eheim filter
> 5: Half a stock blue sponge (cut thickness ways to create some space in the tray) and a Purigen sachet
> 6: Stock orange sponge
> 
> I’m wondering if it is the Eheim Substrat media that is slowing the flow, it does pack down quite solid, and I have three trays full of it.
> 
> I could swap these out one tray per month, for a different media that allows more flow if necessary.
> 
> Can anyone offer any insights or pointers?



In my tiredness last night I got confused and thought the higher the 'ppi' number of the foam the coarser it was, obviously I was wrong and it's the opposite. So that 45ppi pre-filter foam is probably contributing to the the issue here, so I'm assuming I need the 30ppi orange ones instead - of a 10/20ppi custom set.

Hopefully if I do that in combination with switching to a less densely packed biological media, I'll get the flow rate up higher.


----------



## Deano3

Wookii said:


> In my tiredness last night I got confused and thought the higher the 'ppi' number of the foam the coarser it was, obviously I was wrong and it's the opposite. So that 45ppi pre-filter foam is probably contributing to the the issue here, so I'm assuming I need the 30ppi orange ones instead - of a 10/20ppi custom set.
> 
> Hopefully if I do that in combination with switching to a less densely packed biological media, I'll get the flow rate up higher.


Yeah the higher the ppi the more fine. So you need a lower ppi , i am going to cut one of the blue stock filter sponges to fit pre filter as they are 15-20 ppi i think and will be perfect as seen done on YouTube. 

Swell website is wrong and says highter ppi more course but its other way.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wookii

Deano3 said:


> Yeah the higher the ppi the more fine. So you need a lower ppi , i am going to cut one of the blue stock filter sponges to fit pre filter as they are 15-20 ppi i think and will be perfect as seen done on YouTube.
> 
> Swell website is wrong and says highter ppi more course but its other way.
> 
> Thanks dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk



I might try that too as I have one spare foam inset - can you get six 'tubes' of foam out of one of the stock sponges? What is the easiest way to bore out the centre?


----------



## Sammy Islam

It seems like my flow has slowed down too, i know this because my rotala was being flattened before with the flow now it isn't.  I've been cleaning the prefilter twice a week when doing water changes too which isn't even that dirty to be fair. I will report back when i do my first filter clean.


----------



## Deano3

Wookii said:


> I might try that too as I have one spare foam inset - can you get six 'tubes' of foam out of one of the stock sponges? What is the easiest way to bore out the centre?


Not sure but if go on youtube and type oase 250 thermo and watch the video by filter filter guru below he does it, not sure if will get 6 i think 4 per pad.



Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan C

Dan C said:


> Hi
> 
> Just buying parts for my first proper tank. Managed to find a biomaster thermo 250 new and cheap so had a flick through this thread.
> Based on what I've read here I've changed the prefilter to 30ppi, alfagrog for two of the trays and activated carbon or Purigen with filter wool blend on top for the top tray.
> Co2 will be on an in tank diffuser.
> 
> Sound alright?



Anyone shed any light? Think my question got lost in the discussion that came right after it


----------



## Wookii

So I took delivery of the orange pre-filter sponges and some Eheim Substrat Pro. I've swapped over the stock 45ppi blue pre-filter sponges for the new 30ppi orange ones, and changed out one tray of Eheim Substrat for fresh Substrat Pro. The Pro definitely appears to allow more room around the individual pieces of media, and isn't as tightly packed as the original Substrat.

The difference on flow? Barely anything. Flow has barely changed much at all, maybe a small increase, but nothing to write home about. I'm obviously going to have to wait a month until I want to risk changing out another trays of Substrat for Pro, and another month again for the final tray, but I don't know how much difference its really going to make.

One could argue the flow is adequate for my little 60cm tank, but I really don't know how people use these filters on 90cm tanks and beyond - no way it would get decent flow and distribution a round a tank of that size.

Anyone any suggestions for trying further mods?

One thing I did notice, is that due to the slightly smaller size of the holes in the filter baskets (compared to my Eheim), when the media is in there, it appears to settle in the holes so most of the holes are partially blocked by a piece of media. I wondered if that might be causing a bit of a bottle-neck and slowing the flow? I thought about slicing up the remaining blue sponge into three thin slices around 10-15mm thick - or maybe getting some coarser foam to do it - and placing that in the bottom of each media tray with the media on top, to try and remove that possible bottle-neck. Any thoughts?


----------



## Wookii

Can anyone tell me what this graphs tells us about the flow rate? I assumed ‘H’ on the y-axis was ‘Height’ but what is the ‘mWs’ value?:





Edit: Metres to Water Surface perhaps?

If so, these pumps will never achieve maximum flow unless they’re level with the tank?


----------



## becks

Its


Wookii said:


> Can anyone tell me what this graphs tells us about the flow rate? I assumed ‘H’ on the y-axis was ‘Height’ but what is the ‘mWs’ value?:
> 
> View attachment 131712
> 
> Edit: Metres to Water Surface perhaps?
> 
> If so, these pumps will never achieve maximum flow unless they’re level with the tank?



The poor real-world flow rate of these filters is the main reason why I never purchased one and quite often people complain about the flow rate. The advertised filter flow rates are of the pump and do not account for any filter media, hose runs or attachments. The main reason people use these is for the built-in heater and oase investing heavily into marketing to push their brand and filters - hence why nearly every man and his dog on youtube are reviewing and using them.

Have you changed any the media over? you will be better to keep the filter setup as per the factory....I think anything like eheim substrat pro would be more restrictive than sponges.


----------



## Wookii

becks said:


> Its
> 
> 
> The poor real-world flow rate of these filters is the main reason why I never purchased one and quite often people complain about the flow rate. The advertised filter flow rates are of the pump and do not account for any filter media, hose runs or attachments. The main reason people use these is for the built-in heater and oase investing heavily into marketing to push their brand and filters - hence why nearly every man and his dog on youtube are reviewing and using them.
> 
> Have you changed any the media over? you will be better to keep the filter setup as per the factory....I think anything like eheim substrat pro would be more restrictive than sponges.



Yeah - to be fair every other manufacturer advertises flow rate in the same way I think. If the graph above does indicate flow based on head height, then a 1.2m height (which is probably not far from typical) halves the flow rate!

I think the main benefit of this unit is the easily removable pre-filter, not just the integral heater. That is the main reason I wanted it.

I tried removing the heater last night (as I'm not currently using it) and that increased the flow rate slightly also. I think the flow is now close to what it was with my Eheim 2028. I don't think the Substrat Pro is likely less flow restrictive than the sponge to be fair, though the standard Subatrat might be, the round shape of the Pro allows decent gaps between. The Substrat Pro is certainly much more flow restrictive than the K1 plastic media that Oase include in the box though, which I imagine you need to use for optimum flow rates.

The only difference between the Eheim, I had set up before, and the Oase in terms of filter media loading is the pre-filter sponge - everything else is almost like for like, so I guess that soaks up the 200lph power rating difference between the two. That said the open area in the Eheim filter basket bases (number of holes) is much greater that the Oase.

All in all I do like the Oase, I think it has been very well engineered overall, and the design has been well thought through. The flow isn't 'poor', I just had higher expectations of the flow rate given its 1250lph rating, so I just wish they'd strapped a bigger pump on it!


----------



## bitstream1

I thought I'd jump into this thread with a quick question, given how many people have experience with these filters here.

I've got a 90 litre cube I'm about to scape, and need to decide on a filter. Stuck between the fluval 307 or the oase biomaster 350 thermo. Both obviously have their downsides, the flow issues with the oase, and claims of water bypassing in the fluval. I feel there would be more DIY needed to get the Oase running well (in terms of drilling holes), but I like the integrated heater. 

It was suggested to me to get the biomaster 600, and that you can easily ram 12/16mm tubing directly onto it, which will produce a reasonable flow with lily pipes. Has anyone got any experience with that?


----------



## Sammy Islam

The flows not terrible from the 600, but it definitely isn't as powerful as when i first set it up, especially when cleaning the prefilter twice a week. I doubt my inside sponges are blocked, i only have a blue one in the bottom and orange at the top. I basically have an empty basket after the bottom tray, then 2 half full baskets of matrix, then the next basket has a bags of purigen and carbon with the top basket being the original thing orange foam. 

I use 16/22 clear hoses with lily pipe and surface skimmer inlet, having bigger pipes than what is supplied with the filter will make the flow rate less? I'm not sure what the original sized hoses are but they are a little smaller, maybe they are the same but one has thin wall while the other has thick wall. I have drilled holes in the prefilter and have the course foam too. I will only know if my flow increases after my first major filter clean.


----------



## Siege

I think I’ve said it a few times!

I use the oase 600 2nd generation and eheim pro4 600. Both are rated at 1250 l/ph.

both have the exact same media in them, a mix of eheim pro and AquaRio Soft. I have changed the oase prefilter to the courser orange ones though.

the flow rate on the oase is only marginally lower than my eheim. Pretty much academic on a 100L - 200L tank.

I think the problem comes from people assuming that because they clean the oase prefilter, they never have to open the main filter......!

Yes oase are pushing them well. But I feel it is unfair to say the flow in my filter has dropped off over the past 2 months, I’m unhappy, without adding the ps. I’ve never cleaned it either! 

Ps. I’m not pushing oase (I’ve always been a lifelong eheim fan). Just feel there is a bit of a bandwagon going on here!

pps. My reply wasn’t to you @Sammy Islam . (I replied on the page before your post!) Just feel that this thread is getting a bit like let’s knock oase.


----------



## Jayefc1

Agreed @Siege I think there getting a rough ride here.  I have two of these filters and never a problem in fact I wouldnt hesitate to buy another purely because of the pre filter and the heater for me it's as good as any other in this class of filter


----------



## Sammy Islam

@Siege i know! Don't worry.  i haven't cleaned the inside yet as we both know i'm only 5 weeks in and still technically cycling.

I think generally the filter is great, everything just worked out the box without any worry or weird noises or any sort of leaks. The prefilter and heater integration is genius and i would definitely buy another. When i clean my filter and tubes, while spreading my matrix out a bit more i think flow should improve but other than that i don't know.


----------



## Siege

You. Should be good after a clean. It is normally the top orange foam that gets clogged and slows down flow. Open it and see what you think.

i try to clean the whole of a filter every 2 weeks, Be it eheim, ADA or oase. 

wash all the media under a running tap....no problem 

opened an oase today that had not been done since tank set up at xmas. Flow was super low. That filter is absolutely packed with ADA BioRio (super fine) and ADA Carbon (again super fine). Media was all good. It was the orange top sponge that was causing the issue!

I think this sponge does cause the flow to drop more than say eheim after a couple of months, but is is marginal in difference imo.


----------



## Sammy Islam

Cool makes sense! The matrix is pretty small in general too so i'll probably just spread that over the 3 baskets instead of leaving one basically empty - currently has 2 hand fulls of old fluval ceramic rings to help cycle the tank.
The orange foam is more than likely the choke point, i can't wait to clean it now  Generally i would clean the filter every 3 weeks, so will start doing that soon now the scape is going well and isn't heavily stocked.


----------



## Jayefc1

I  loose the top.sponge and add floss to.both with no difference in flow think it just polishes the water better


----------



## Wookii

Jayefc1 said:


> I  loose the top.sponge and add floss to.both with no difference in flow think it just polishes the water better



I was thinking of doing this, as I always liked the Eheim final stage floss. Do you just buy it is a roll and cut to size?


----------



## Sammy Islam

I cleaned my biomaster 600 the other day, i only have the blue foam at the bottom and orange foam at the top and bio/chemical filtration in between. 

The whole thing was relatively clean, when cleaned in a bucket the water was still see through rather than dark brown. The prefilter obviously does a great job if regularly cleaned but i have found that it seems like the top 2 sponges are always the dirtiest and the other 4 are much cleaner.

I also redistributed my seachem matrix more evenly across 3 baskets. I would say the flow has definitely improved, maybe not to it's original output but that's hard to gage. my rotala has more movement, so overall it has improved!


----------



## Wookii

I had a bit of a fiddle with my filter too, to try and increase the flow a bit. When I looked on the underside of the media basket, it was clear that the media was blocking a large number of the holes:






So I got hold of some 10-15ppi foam, and cut it really thin so I could see through it, and added it as an interface layer between the basket base and the media:













It seemed to make a small improvement to the flow, but I can’t be 100% sure. It stopped the little niggle in  the back of my brain about it being a potential bottle neck anyway, so at least I can rest easier


----------



## DrPhilG

Hi all - THREAD BUMP!

I'll post elsewhere about my general situation, as I'm debating moving from a sump setup to an external filter and the Oase 600 Thermo is my most probable choice.

This is my tank, it's an older picture mind you hence the Christmas decorations...





This is a more recent one:




It's a 380l tank and until now I've had a 100l sump in the cabinet with an Eheim 3000 return pump.  However in 5 years I've never managed to get the setup to be anywhere near quiet.  Whether it's the pump itself (I've tried 2 separate ones), vibration of the return hose against the sump or cabinet, the water flowing down from the weir, flow through the sump etc.  It's obnoxiously loud.  I've come to the point of considering selling up and getting rid of the whole damn thing so my last chance is to change to an external filter instead.

I'll post elsewhere on the site in the off chance that someone can figure out a way to stick with the sump and solve the noise problems, but other than that here are my questions specific to the Oase filter.

*** Is this my only realistic option in terms of a filter with built in heater?  I definitely don't want one in the tank.  Currently it is in the sump but if I get rid of that I would prefer a built in one.  I know Eheim do one but it's north of £400 for a tank my size.  I've read too many horror stories about inline heaters either reducing flow or breaking down/leaking.

*** Does the height of my tank cause an issue?  From the floor to the top of the tank is about 5ft so given that the filter is about 19" tall, that leaves a height from the filter to the tank of about 3.5ft  Is that likely to affect my flow as it's a fair height to pump?

*** In my tank, the down pipe is concealed in the weir in the back left corner.  If I switch to the Oase, is it possible/advisable to leave that weir in place (but remove the exit pipe and seal the hole), then place the intake hose in the weir so it won't be visible?

*** Having read through the rest of this thread, I've heard complaints about air being pushed through, and noise issues.  Are these still around or have more recent models solved these issues?  Silence (or as close as possible) is a big deal for me but with the racket I'm enduring at the minute I imagine that what others would still call noisy, I would call bliss.


Thanks all!


----------



## hypnogogia

@DrPhilG I have the Biomaster 600 Thermo and am very happy with it.  I haven't experienced any of the issues reported previously, probably because I believe Oase did make some updates to the filter following poor reviews and feedback.

That's quite a big tank you have there, and I don't think one filter will be sufficient for you.  Media in the flyer plus the head hight of 90 cm will reduce the flow on the filter.  You could either try to raise the filter in the cabinet or better still have two filters.  By the time you buy two filters, you might be better off getting a more powerful Eheim.  the problem with the Rheims is that the heater isn't replaceable if it breaks, whereas on the Biomaster, you simply put in a new heater, and the pre-filter is great.


----------



## Wookii

DrPhilG said:


> Hi all - THREAD BUMP!
> 
> I'll post elsewhere about my general situation, as I'm debating moving from a sump setup to an external filter and the Oase 600 Thermo is my most probable choice.
> 
> This is my tank, it's an older picture mind you hence the Christmas decorations...
> 
> View attachment 153713
> 
> This is a more recent one:
> View attachment 153714
> 
> It's a 380l tank and until now I've had a 100l sump in the cabinet with an Eheim 3000 return pump.  However in 5 years I've never managed to get the setup to be anywhere near quiet.  Whether it's the pump itself (I've tried 2 separate ones), vibration of the return hose against the sump or cabinet, the water flowing down from the weir, flow through the sump etc.  It's obnoxiously loud.  I've come to the point of considering selling up and getting rid of the whole damn thing so my last chance is to change to an external filter instead.
> 
> I'll post elsewhere on the site in the off chance that someone can figure out a way to stick with the sump and solve the noise problems, but other than that here are my questions specific to the Oase filter.
> 
> *** Is this my only realistic option in terms of a filter with built in heater?  I definitely don't want one in the tank.  Currently it is in the sump but if I get rid of that I would prefer a built in one.  I know Eheim do one but it's north of £400 for a tank my size.  I've read too many horror stories about inline heaters either reducing flow or breaking down/leaking.
> 
> *** Does the height of my tank cause an issue?  From the floor to the top of the tank is about 5ft so given that the filter is about 19" tall, that leaves a height from the filter to the tank of about 3.5ft  Is that likely to affect my flow as it's a fair height to pump?
> 
> *** In my tank, the down pipe is concealed in the weir in the back left corner.  If I switch to the Oase, is it possible/advisable to leave that weir in place (but remove the exit pipe and seal the hole), then place the intake hose in the weir so it won't be visible?
> 
> *** Having read through the rest of this thread, I've heard complaints about air being pushed through, and noise issues.  Are these still around or have more recent models solved these issues?  Silence (or as close as possible) is a big deal for me but with the racket I'm enduring at the minute I imagine that what others would still call noisy, I would call bliss.
> 
> 
> Thanks all!



As far as I can tell in my own research, a sump is a far superior, more flexible and easier to maintain solution than a canister filter - the complexity comes in the set-up and flooding fail safes. If you already have a sump set up and working properly (albeit with some unwanted noise issues to solve), I would not be considering moving to a canister filter. I would concentrate on finding solutions to your noise issues, be they simply noise/vibration isolation for your pump and pipework, or modification to your overflow pipework to reduce water noise. I would suggest setting up a different thread to help investigate your noise issues, as there are a fair number of folks here who have successful and quiet sumps.

In addition the Biomaster will give you no way near the flow rate your Eheim 3000 provides, nor likely the filter capacity (given your very low plant mass), I imagine you'd need at least two, which will double up on filter maintenance requirements.


----------



## DrPhilG

Thanks folks. I feared that may be the outcome. I can barely justify the cost of one external filter never mind 2.

I'll go back to the drawing board and seek a noise resolution.


----------



## webworm

@DrPhilG Can you provide more details of your sump setup, drains & weir configuration. People can then probably help out, probably best as a new thread.


----------



## DrPhilG

webworm said:


> @DrPhilG Can you provide more details of your sump setup, drains & weir configuration. People can then probably help out, probably best as a new thread.


Will do, I'll get some photos and diagrams done and start a new thread.


----------



## SDIESEL77

Following 2 years of good use, my Thermo 600 has been running all fine until last night where the heater decided to die 
3 fish dead.. it could have been worst...


----------



## davidgorman74

Just installed a Thermo 600, always had Eheim previously but really impressed with the Oase and easy to setup


----------



## hypnogogia

@davidgorman74  Out of interest, how are you finding the noise levels in comparison to eheim.  I measured my biomaster yesterday at 44db close up, and 33 at 80cm where Oase measure theirs.  It falls within their limits, but I’m finding it noisier than eheim that  had in the past.


----------



## davidgorman74

maybe slightly more noise but not enough to worry about in my lounge, have you put the rubber feet on it?


----------



## hypnogogia

Yes, I have the rubber feet on it.


----------



## Zulato

Hi Guys
I’ve just bought an Oase thermo 850 filter and the first thing I realised when I turned it on was a very annoying humming noise. I have checked the piping and isolation and all seem to be ok. 
the only thing I did different was replacing those plastic media that comes with it. I replaced them with ADA rio I had.
Has anybody else noticed the same noise ??


----------



## Andrew Butler

Zulato said:


> Hi Guys
> I’ve just bought an Oase thermo 850 filter and the first thing I realised when I turned it on was a very annoying humming noise. I have checked the piping and isolation and all seem to be ok.
> the only thing I did different was replacing those plastic media that comes with it. I replaced them with ADA rio I had.
> Has anybody else noticed the same noise ??


I'm unsure whether the bio rio would be too obstructive to flow or not in, if you are concerned this maybe a cause then remove it from the filter, store it in some tank water for a while and run it again to see if you have the same problem.
As with all new pumps or filters, try letting it settle in for a week or so and see if this helps.


----------



## Wookii

Zulato said:


> Hi Guys
> I’ve just bought an Oase thermo 850 filter and the first thing I realised when I turned it on was a very annoying humming noise. I have checked the piping and isolation and all seem to be ok.
> the only thing I did different was replacing those plastic media that comes with it. I replaced them with ADA rio I had.
> Has anybody else noticed the same noise ??



I can’t answer your question I’m afraid, but this the first time I’ve read of an ‘850’ model - is this a new model?

The humming could be from a new pump design if this is a new model. Alternatively have you tried tipping the unit forward slightly to see if any trapped air needs purging?

As an aside I wonder if this new ‘850’ headtop, will fit on the 600 chassis as an upgrade?


----------



## Travz89

Hi everyone, new here.

Recently purchased an Oase Biomaster 600 Thermo to replace my Eheim Pro4+ 350 for want of that handy prefilter, heater out of the tank & more internal room -trays(options) etc

Tank is in the living room and silence is something I can appreciate.

If I were to score the sound level out of 10 (10 being the most quiet):

Pro4+ = *8.5/10* (I can’t hear it until I open cabinet)
600 = *6.5-7/10* (I can hear it humming from outside the living room)

(also have an Eheim Classic 600 = 5/10, I can hear it from upstairs lol[replaced impeller & shaft multiple times, no luck])

Does anyone have any insight as to the quietness between the 2 filters?
Am I to settle for it as it is or would you say I shouldn’t be hearing it from the sofa?

ps. I do have the rubber feet on and it’s also on top of some filter foam


----------



## hypnogogia

Wookii said:


> As an aside I wonder if this new ‘850’ headtop, will fit on the 600 chassis as an upgrade?


According to the Oase website, the 850 is only taller than the 600, others dimensions are the same, so I suspect it would fit,


----------



## Siege

That is weird, I used to have the pro 4 600 in the same room as the oase 600. Id have put them pretty much equal, both really quiet.

The new 850 is the same as 600 can barely hear it.


----------



## sparkyweasel

I _think _the problems with noise are down to quality control; you could buy two of the same model and get one silent and one noisy one. Or one that gives years of reliable service and one that lets you down.


----------



## Travz89

Well I certainly wish to opt for years of reliable service more than a noise I can pretend I cant hear 


I think I’ll change the inlet strainer of the Oase to that of the black Eheim one and corresponding plastic pipe work.

Those slits on the strainer seem very small in comparison to the Eheims. And I’m not sure it’s efficient having water do 2 90degree turns in relatively narrow pipe work to leave the tank down to the filter. Again it’s the same when water is pushed up through the same black overhang and into the included spray bar (which has a 3rd 90degree right angle to negotiate)

In my head I’m thinking the 600 is working hard with water flow thus creating abit more noise than I would want to hear. Then again I am of the “if it’s not broken, but let’s take a look anyway” approach lol


----------



## Wookii

Siege said:


> That is weird, I used to have the pro 4 600 in the same room as the oase 600. Id have put them pretty much equal, both really quiet.
> 
> The new 850 is the same as 600 can barely hear it.



Steve, what is the flow rate like on this new 850 vs the 600 - is it noticeably higher like the 25% increase in output spec suggests? Also is the 55mm difference in unit height basically just an additional media basket in the cannister?


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





Travz89 said:


> hose slits on the strainer seem very small in comparison to the Eheims. And I’m not sure it’s efficient having water do 2 90degree turns in relatively narrow pipe work to leave the tank down to the filter. Again it’s the same when water is pushed up through the same black overhang and into the included spray bar (which has a 3rd 90degree right angle to negotiate)


It isn't ideal, you are right you want as fewer bends as possible.  

It isn't a <"filter that I own">, but I'd definitely change the pre-filter sponge for a <"coarser PPI sponge">.

Personally I'm not a <"fan of floss in a filter"> (I'll be honest I'm not a fan of floss full stop). Because we keep planted tanks we are much <"less dependent on the filter"> for biological filtration.

cheers Darrel


----------



## john dory

I changed the pre filter for a coarser sponge,and tbh,didn't notice any difference.
However...with the standard sponges,flow would drop off much sooner,so would need cleaning more often.
Upside was,the main canister stayed cleaner for longer..which is the reason for having a pre filter in the first place. Imo.


----------



## john dory

Should add,i don't have a lot of media in the main canister.


----------



## Wookii

john dory said:


> I changed the pre filter for a coarser sponge,and tbh,didn't notice any difference.
> However...with the standard sponges,flow would drop off much sooner,so would need cleaning more often.
> Upside was,the main canister stayed cleaner for longer..which is the reason for having a pre filter in the first place. Imo.



I found exactly the same - I didn't really notice much difference with the coarser orange pre-filter foam, so I moved back to the finer blue foam, and it definitely stops more detritus getting through to the main filter. I cleaned my main filter out after two months, and there was very little in there relatively speaking, the media, and even the bottom sponge, were still relatively clean. 

I clean the pre-filter every week as standard, so I never notice a drop off in flow - that could be because I modded the pre-filter inner tube with lots more holes, so there are more paths though the foam if some clog earlier on.


----------



## Wookii

hypnogogia said:


> According to the Oase website, the 850 is only taller than the 600, others dimensions are the same, so I suspect it would fit,





Wookii said:


> . . . what is the flow rate like on this new 850 vs the 600 - is it noticeably higher like the 25% increase in output spec suggests? Also is the 55mm difference in unit height basically just an additional media basket in the cannister?



So to answer my own queries, I took possession of a new 850 unit yesterday.

1. The 850 pump head is an identical form factor to the 600, so fits on the 600 body without issue.

2. The resulting flow rate with the 850 pump head on the 600 body is is notably higher than with the 600 pump head (which is to be expected I guess).

3. The 55mm height difference of the 850 over the 600 is literally just one additional filter basket internally.

Just so no one thinks I'm going mad, my high tech tank is struggling for space in the cabinet, but needed a little more flow/distribution in tank. I'm also setting up a new low tech tank in my sons room, so need much less flow for that, and there is no height/space restriction there. So it made sense for me to have the 850 head on the 600 body for my high tech, and use the 600 head on the 850 body for my sons low tech.


----------



## Wookii

^^ Incidentally, the 850 came with 6x new orange pre-filter sponges. If any owners on here have an unused set of the light blue prefilter sponges and wants to do a swap, drop me a PM.


----------



## csuvi

hi all, i have recently started a new aquarium, 182 liters, and have the oase biomaster thermo 350. it has been running for 3 weeks approximately. in the first week i wanted to add purigen, but it went through the seachem bag, so in the end i kept all the original filter media. whilst doing that i rinsed the filters.

today after a 50% water change i realised that the outlet flow is very weak. any ideas why that's happening? 

i read somewhere that i should probably clean the filter, but is it possible that after only 2 weeks it has become so dirty, that the performance is affected?


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





csuvi said:


> any ideas why that's happening?


You probably just need to clean <"the pre-filter">. We have quite a few <"OASE Biomaster threads">, which might tell you what you need to know.

cheers Darrel


----------



## csuvi

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, You probably just need to clean <"the pre-filter">. We have quite a few <"OASE Biomaster threads">, which might tell you what you need to know.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Thanks Darrel, the flow is a lot better. What would you suggest, should i clean the pre-filter every week?


----------



## hypnogogia

csuvi said:


> but is it possible that after only 2 weeks it has become so dirty, that the performance is affected


Yes it is.  I suggest cleaning the pre-filters weekly.  It will maintain flow and mean that you do not need to open the canister much at all.  I only open the canister every couple of months and I'm always surprised at how clean it is.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





csuvi said:


> should i clean the pre-filter every week?


I would.

I don't have a filter with an inbuilt pre-filter, but I use <"really chunky sponge blocks"> on all the filter intakes, and I've found the same as @hypnogogia, it dramatically limits how often you need to open the filter body.

I don't like any mechanical filtration (<"fine sponge or floss etc">)  in the filter body, I want an easy clean pre-filter to trap it before it enter the filter.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wookii

csuvi said:


> Thanks Darrel, the flow is a lot better. What would you suggest, should i clean the pre-filter every week?



I do, and certainly needs it in a fully stocked and heavily planted tank.


----------



## csuvi

thanks guys, i will do the weekly cleaning


----------



## csuvi

one more question. i am using tropica soil, and the tank is pretty heavily planted. i was wondering what the best way would be to clean the substrate without disturbing the plants? i am worried that a gravel cleaner would just remove the plants from the soil....


----------



## dcurzon

csuvi said:


> one more question. i am using tropica soil, and the tank is pretty heavily planted. i was wondering what the best way would be to clean the substrate without disturbing the plants? i am worried that a gravel cleaner would just remove the plants from the soil....



I use a turkey baster, with some airline tube attached down the shaft to the tip.  Start a syphon going on the tube into a container, and gently squeeze the turkey baster bulb to agitate the Tropica soil.  The airline tube will syphon off the debris and you can point it exactly where you want it.


----------



## csuvi

dcurzon said:


> I use a turkey baster, with some airline tube attached down the shaft to the tip.  Start a syphon going on the tube into a container, and gently squeeze the turkey baster bulb to agitate the Tropica soil.  The airline tube will syphon off the debris and you can point it exactly where you want it.



hahhh, i like that, will give it a go. thanks dcurzon!


----------



## Room101

Zulato said:


> Hi Guys
> I’ve just bought an Oase thermo 850 filter and the first thing I realised when I turned it on was a very annoying humming noise. I have checked the piping and isolation and all seem to be ok.
> the only thing I did different was replacing those plastic media that comes with it. I replaced them with ADA rio I had.
> Has anybody else noticed the same noise ??


Hi. Me too. I'm getting a replacement pump head delivered tomorrow. Buzzing sounds like a transformer.


----------



## Raws69

I clean the pre-filter every week, just keeps on top of things. And then the main body every month with the tubing


----------



## Zulato

Room101 said:


> Hi. Me too. I'm getting a replacement pump head delivered tomorrow. Buzzing sounds like a transformer.


I had to replace mine with a 600. Much quieter but even the 600 is a bit noisy. I had to put it on a cushion and isolate all the piping with a sort of a foam


----------



## Zulato

Wookii said:


> I can’t answer your question I’m afraid, but this the first time I’ve read of an ‘850’ model - is this a new model?
> 
> The humming could be from a new pump design if this is a new model. Alternatively have you tried tipping the unit forward slightly to see if any trapped air needs purging?
> 
> As an aside I wonder if this new ‘850’ headtop, will fit on the 600 chassis as an upgrade?


Yes the 850 is a new model. Just a big taller but same head size. The heater is 400w and they say the pump is a bit stronger than the 600 but I couldn’t live with the noise. It’s so irritating and I have my tank in the living room


----------



## Zulato

Andrew Butler said:


> I'm unsure whether the bio rio would be too obstructive to flow or not in, if you are concerned this maybe a cause then remove it from the filter, store it in some tank water for a while and run it again to see if you have the same problem.
> As with all new pumps or filters, try letting it settle in for a week or so and see if this helps.


Thanks for your reply. I actually did all that even tried to run it with no media at all. Left it running for 10 days to see if it would get any better but...Nothing worked. I eventually replaced my with a 600 one and it’s much better now.


----------



## Room101

Zulato said:


> Thanks for your reply. I actually did all that even tried to run it with no media at all. Left it running for 10 days to see if it would get any better but...Nothing worked. I eventually replaced my with a 600 one and it’s much better now.


My replacement 850 pump head is a little better. Its still buzzing though. Like a transformer. I tried everything on the old pump head to reduce the sound but nothing worked. 
Tank is in the lounge. I could hear the old pump head from the kitchen! Yes. It was that bad.

I had a thought. Might be a stupid one. 🤔

In Audio and Vision they go to great lengths to control "buzzing" from AV aquipment. You can clean up the AC current via Ups (uninterruptible power supply) 

A question to those very clever people on ukaps. 
Could it be EMI on the 850 ?
Quote from Tech Hive

Electromagnetic interference (EMI) occurs when unwanted electric currents interrupt the intended currents an electronic device is supposed to receive. These disruptive currents — often called "noise" or "electromagnetic noise" — can come from an external source or get created by other components inside the device.

If so. Could I "clean"  the electricity via a better extention lead. I have a cheap 5 way. The Co2 solenoid , oase 850 pump, heater and chichros doctor are plugged in the one extension lead. 

Light and dosing pump on a different extension lead. 

I do like the filter, but my old eheim 350t was silent. 
Regards.


----------



## Wookii

Room101 said:


> My replacement 850 pump head is a little better. Its still buzzing though. Like a transformer. I tried everything on the old pump head to reduce the sound but nothing worked.
> Tank is in the lounge. I could hear the old pump head from the kitchen! Yes. It was that bad.
> 
> I had a thought. Might be a stupid one. 🤔
> 
> In Audio and Vision they go to great lengths to control "buzzing" from AV aquipment. You can clean up the AC current via Ups (uninterruptible power supply)
> 
> A question to those very clever people on ukaps.
> Could it be EMI on the 850 ?
> Quote from Tech Hive
> 
> Electromagnetic interference (EMI) occurs when unwanted electric currents interrupt the intended currents an electronic device is supposed to receive. These disruptive currents — often called "noise" or "electromagnetic noise" — can come from an external source or get created by other components inside the device.
> 
> If so. Could I "clean"  the electricity via a better extention lead. I have a cheap 5 way. The Co2 solenoid , oase 850 pump, heater and chichros doctor are plugged in the one extension lead.
> 
> Light and dosing pump on a different extension lead.
> 
> I do like the filter, but my old eheim 350t was silent.
> Regards.



The buzzing/humming is unlikely to be EMI, and more likely simple mechanical noise due to the pumps moving parts (impeller etc) and the resulting vibrations.

If you want to try and eliminate the noise, then your efforts would be better directed towards trying to damp those vibrations in the unit internally, or isolating the vibrations from the pump to prevent them being transmitted to the pump housing/chassis.

I've never opened one of these pump heads up to see what is inside and inspect the pump assembly itself, however I imagine that some noise reduction might be possible with some well placed damping (e.g. self adhesive bitumen sheeting) or some pieces of Sorbothane or Silicone block wedged between the pump and chassis.

Edit: If your unit is inside an aquarium cabinet you could also reduce the noise released from it with some simple acoustic seals to the doors and a foam panel to cover any large opening at the rear.


----------



## Sammy Islam

I wouldn't say it's loud, it certainly isn't silent, but with any background noise it shouldn't be a problem. Also most aquarium things sound quieter after a couple of months as we become less paranoid and worry less 🤣

Best ways to help with the noise is:
1) lubricate everything every time you clean it.
2) fold up a really thick towel into a sqaure and pop the filter on top.
3) clean glassware and pipework properly and often, this helps with less water sounds and less trapped air (if you have surface skimmer)
4) fold up a glass cleaning cloth into a square and wedge it under the pipes resting on the circular cutout. (this helps a lot)


----------



## KAB28

The longest thread on the Biomaster I have found so far!
So...we are getting a 420 litre tank for Discus. Will the 850 be sufficient or will we need two?


----------



## zakalwe

Hey so found this thread via google. I've got the BioMaster Thermo 350, and within a couple of hours the filter seems to fill with air and if I tip it it will purge lots of air to the outlet, I've wrapped teflon tape around all my threads and everything is on tight, where is it getting all this air from? Also, when running, and I push the primer button down, should I just leave it where it ends up or should I pull it back up to the top? 

My next idea is to take it apart and wrap teflon tape around the main cans oring, and around the orings on the heater+primer+in/out sections, did anyone figure this out?


----------



## Sammy Islam

zakalwe said:


> Hey so found this thread via google. I've got the BioMaster Thermo 350, and within a couple of hours the filter seems to fill with air and if I tip it it will purge lots of air to the outlet, I've wrapped teflon tape around all my threads and everything is on tight, where is it getting all this air from? Also, when running, and I push the primer button down, should I just leave it where it ends up or should I pull it back up to the top?
> 
> My next idea is to take it apart and wrap teflon tape around the main cans oring, and around the orings on the heater+primer+in/out sections, did anyone figure this out?


The only way i have found is take out the o-rings and lube them up, and when you put them back don't push them in to the recess as far as they will go, but push them enough so it's still in if that makes sense. 

Also have you considered that it may be more co2 build up (if you use co2) rather than air?


----------



## zakalwe

I only have this filter and the Oase UV sterilizer (the air from the filter is especially annoying with that because I constantly have to tip the UV sterilizer to get the air out of THAT).


----------



## zakalwe

I just recorded a video showing it:

I just did this about half an hour ago and it's already got loads of air in it.


----------



## Sammy Islam

I'm starting to have trapped air troubles with the BM600. It's been going on for the past week, it seems abnormal. 

Usually it has some air/co2 trapped which is pretty normal, but recently it's been a lot worse. I'm use to the small burps it lets out, but recently it has been letting out huge burps, the kind you get when you tilt the filter. It seems like there is a small air leak somewhere as i can hear it, but i can't work out where it's coming from.

I clean the filter every 2/3 weeks and lube up the seals. The only two things i can think of is:
1) i've damaged a seal by taking it out
2) loosened the body/seal from tilting it too much over the last year.


----------



## Sammy Islam

Just to update, i think i solved my air issue. I took it all apart and cleaned and lubricated it all again. I pushed the seals back in place, but not all the way as that would create more contact/better seal with the parts it touches when put back together. I also re-screwed the bits that lock in the hoses just incase.

If i had to guess what it was, maybe the prefilter tube holes were blocked with some leaf matter that got stuck between the tube and sponge rather than the sponges or tube being dirty as i clean them weekly.


----------



## mylesm

SDIESEL77 said:


> Yes there is a visible upgrade but I'd say wait for confirmation that this is fixing the issue.
> I also found out that you need to make sure this filter has enough inflow otherwise it sucks air.
> For example, I improved slightly my surface skimmer flow and it reduced a lot the amount of air trapped in the canister
> View attachment 144905View attachment 144906
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Which one of these heads is the updated one please I have a Oase 600 and it's purging would like to know if I have the updated head 
Thx


----------



## hypnogogia

I dismantled and cleaned the priming pump function for the first time after almost a year of use.  Put it back together and it was working fine.  The next time I needed the prime function, it was stuck. Took it apart again and put some Vaseline onto the rubber washer.  Worked fine at first, but now stuck again.  Has anyone else had this? How do you keep the priming pump button functioning smoothly?


----------



## f3m1961

Hi
i'm here because of a silly question. looking that video at 2.34mn  
i simply can't understand how to calibrate the heater. i have my aquarium at 25º .
on the top weel i can see the number 0 and some marks . i need to put the zero on 25º? that it?[/MEDIA]


----------



## Sammy Islam

f3m1961 said:


> Hi
> i'm here because of a silly question. looking that video
> i simply can't understand how to calibrate the heater. i have my aquarium at 25º .
> on the top weel i can see the number 0 and some marks . i need to put the zero on 25º? that it?



Set the heater "normally" and wait to tank to heat up to desired temp. If it heats it to 25°c thats great, if it goes over or doesn't reach the right temp you can use the calibration bit ontop to either turn it a little towards "+" or "-" to reach 25°c to "calibrate" it.


----------



## john dory

Just removed all the sponge from inside my 600t.
Unbranded pumice type media in all trays,with top tray empty.
Standard pre filter
Now that's serious flow!


----------



## john dory

Was going to do a before and after vid,just so I could compare..and see if it made a difference. 
No need..it was obvious.
Now have to switch it off during maintenance..or I get wet!


----------



## f3m1961

just the spnge on the pre filer?


----------



## john dory

Yes


----------



## john dory

Update.
Flow tailed off again.
Opened canister...clean
Repositioned and replumbed.hoses are now as short and straight as possible.
Got the flow back.


----------



## becks

Does the thermo version come with the plug so you can use it with the heater out?


----------



## Tally

@becks  Yes, the last one I bought did


----------



## KAB28

I have connected x2 850s to my new tank today. One make a 'woooosh' sound every 2-3 minutes. Is this normal?


----------



## f3m1961

mine not. icant help you. sorry. 
that woooooosh is like air sound?


----------



## Paulus

Did a upgrade for the tank (and possible uprade to a 120cm tank) to a 850 thermo which will replacing my eheim 2217.
Reason would be the bigger flow, option for internal heater, easier maintenance and the prefilter.

The flow is better compared to my 2217.
Internal heater works + less equipment in the tank.
Maintenance and prefilter cleaning i still have to find out.

Also need to try if i still can use the aquamedic 1000 co2 reactor and if the 16/22 tubes fit on there. (fingers crossed).

All my filtermedia (Eheim Substrat & Eheim Mech) from the 2217 fits in the 850 filter. 1 basket (bottom) is still the blue foam which came with the filter + the top basket with the fine mesh (and a bag of purigen) is now running inside the filter.
So i get 1 extra basket (i already was using fine filterwhool and the purigen in the 2217 which is now the top basket in the 850).

I couldnt here my 2217 when it was running. The 850 makes more noice/buzzing sound which i could hear outside the cabinet. Its not vibrating it in the cabinet its purely the filterhead where the noice is coming from. Still hoping it will turn down over time in use.......

Also the 850 keeps putting out air every x minutes through the outflow..... Maybe it is trapped air from the new setup or air inside the blue filtermesh. But after running it 24h the air it is spitting out can't be from 1 mesh. So still hoping or trying to find out why this happens. But reading this topic it almost sounds like its a "feature" for these filters.......


----------



## becks

Fitted my biomaster, I drilled additional holes for the ore filter and used pond siporax from my previous canister and the flow is pretty good, but I only have one sponge and the fine final sponge.
Pond siporax is quite large and won’t obstruct much flow compared to other media.

it’s louder than the fluval 407, I’ll have to see if I can reduce the hum


----------



## Paulus

Now testing it with one sponge less in the pre-filter + moving them apart so small gaps in between are created.
Also need to find a way to reduce the humming. Pretty annoying sound to hear that in the living room.
But it's not the filter bottom housing which is vibrating. It's just the head/motor itself.

Edit: Still purging air now & then. Annoying this still happens + the watersurface in the tank is everytime full of bubbles.

Also placed the filter now outside the cabinet to test the noise/humming level there. But still a very annoying humming for the living room.
What to do with it......... I dont know. Was expecting a smoother experience with this filter in its price range. Don't like the idea to mod this filter to get rid of these issues.


----------



## becks

My humming went away, maybe it cavitation due to some trapped air


----------



## Sammy Islam

Paulus said:


> Now testing it with one sponge less in the pre-filter + moving them apart so small gaps in between are created.
> Also need to find a way to reduce the humming. Pretty annoying sound to hear that in the living room.
> But it's not the filter bottom housing which is vibrating. It's just the head/motor itself.
> 
> Edit: Still purging air now & then. Annoying this still happens + the watersurface in the tank is everytime full of bubbles.
> 
> Also placed the filter now outside the cabinet to test the noise/humming level there. But still a very annoying humming for the living room.
> What to do with it......... I dont know. Was expecting a smoother experience with this filter in its price range. Don't like the idea to mod this filter to get rid of these issues.


Any time the impellor makes any sort of noise that doesn't sound "normal", opening and re-seating it usually solves any issues. Also if your pipes are touching any part of the cabinet there will be more noise, solving this reduces any noises massively. I would say the hiss from my in-tank CO2 diffuser is louder than the filter if everything is running smoothly.


----------



## Paulus

Filter is now outside the cabinet and pipes etc aren't touching it at this moment.
But it's still pretty loud humming compared to my previous eheim. I can clearly hear the filter running.
But it's not the sound of air/water thats moving or creating the humming/sound. Its just the rotor/head itself.
Hope it will get quieter this week. Cause having this sound in the living room isn't very nice


----------



## becks

Paulus said:


> Filter is now outside the cabinet and pipes etc aren't touching it at this moment.
> But it's still pretty loud humming compared to my previous eheim. I can clearly hear the filter running.
> But it's not the sound of air/water thats moving or creating the humming/sound. Its just the rotor/head itself.
> Hope it will get quieter this week. Cause having this sound in the living room isn't very nice



have you shaken the filter around to ensure there’s no trapped air


----------



## Wookii

Paulus said:


> Filter is now outside the cabinet and pipes etc aren't touching it at this moment.
> But it's still pretty loud humming compared to my previous eheim. I can clearly hear the filter running.
> But it's not the sound of air/water thats moving or creating the humming/sound. Its just the rotor/head itself.
> Hope it will get quieter this week. Cause having this sound in the living room isn't very nice



My 850 had a noticeable and not inconsiderable hum to it when I first got it, but now I can barely hear it. I think there is often a certain amount of running in required on items like this with moving parts.



Paulus said:


> Now testing it with one sponge less in the pre-filter + moving them apart so small gaps in between are created.



I wouldn't do that, water always finds the path of least resistance, and it will essentially just bypass your pre-filter completely, rendering it useless. I haven't found that the pre-filter sponges make a noticeable difference on noise, nor much difference on flow to be honest (providing they are cleaned weekly). I use the medium (light blue) sponge on my high tech, and now even use the black fine sponge on the 600 on my low tech which produces much less mulm and detritus.


----------



## Paulus

Now in contact with Oase. Already tried the shaking etc to get air out. But it keeps getting back.
Als noticed something new now when i tried to shake/tilt it 5 minutes ago........... a pretty wet floor......

When tilting the filter forward (so possible air could rise up in the direction of the rotor lots of water gets out in the front on the main seal/rubber.

So if water can get out that easy, air getting in shouldn't be a big issue.......


----------



## becks

Paulus said:


> Now in contact with Oase. Already tried the shaking etc to get air out. But it keeps getting back.
> Als noticed something new now when i tried to shake/tilt it 5 minutes ago........... a pretty wet floor......
> 
> When tilting the filter forward (so possible air could rise up in the direction of the rotor lots of water gets out in the front on the main seal/rubber.
> 
> So if water can get out that easy, air getting in shouldn't be a big issue.......


It’s actually quite a complex filter with so many seals, I do worry in the future how many spare seals I’ll need.


----------



## Sammy Islam

becks said:


> It’s actually quite a complex filter with so many seals, I do worry in the future how many spare seals I’ll need.


Lubricate and reseat them every maintenance session and everything should run smoothly and last ages in theory, as long as you dont let the rubber dry out and harden.

I lubricate all the rubber seals regularly, on the main head, the prefilter seal and the rubber bits on the sides of the prefilter/primer and the two little ones for the hose adapter attachment.


----------



## Maf 2500

I have one that is a couple of years old but never been used, hoping to commision it next month when my new tank arrives. Looking at all the comments here, I am going to take all the seals out and check and lube them with silicone grease, just in case.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


becks said:


> It’s actually quite a complex filter with so many seals,


That is what worries me about <"nearly all the newer filters">

cheers Darrel.


----------



## Djoko Sauza

Paulus said:


> Filter is now outside the cabinet and pipes etc aren't touching it at this moment.
> But it's still pretty loud humming compared to my previous eheim. I can clearly hear the filter running.
> But it's not the sound of air/water thats moving or creating the humming/sound. Its just the rotor/head itself.
> Hope it will get quieter this week. Cause having this sound in the living room isn't very nice


I had the same issue. It is now sitting on a thick foam pad and much quieter.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> That is what worries me about <"nearly all the newer filters">
> 
> cheers Darrel.


Yup, keep it simple... can see the appeal to a pre filter mind 🤪
JBL crystalprofi running solid about 7 years now, forget it's there it's so quiet.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 


Iain Sutherland said:


> can see the appeal to a pre filter mind


Same for me. I'm not interested in priming buttons etc., but I like a pre-filter. 

An "in tank" one is fine for me, because I have such weedy tanks, and no interest in aesthetics, but I realise that this isn't an option for every-one.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Paulus

Any specific Lubricate used for the seals? Or just the plain eheim spray version, vaseline etc?


----------



## becks

Paulus said:


> Any specific Lubricate used for the seals? Or just the plain eheim spray version, vaseline etc?



don’t use Vaseline as it’s petroleum based.  I use silicone spray


----------



## Paulus

thanks. i Will first wait for the Oase support before i make changes to the filter and decide if i'll keep it or return it 

Edit: Big change i'll return this filter and go back to eheim......
Now i need to find a new filter for use on a 120x60x50 tank or a filter in combination with my old 2217 ehiem.


----------



## f3m1961

becks said:


> don’t use Vaseline as it’s petroleum based.  I use silicone spray


silicone is not more pretoleum based? and Vaseline too but less


----------



## becks

f3m1961 said:


> silicone is not more pretoleum based? and Vaseline too but less



silicone is not petroleum based, it’s formed from silica. Vaselines main ingredient is petroleum, which will degrade rubber.


----------



## f3m1961

ok  the silicone grease is the better product. right?


----------



## zeal78

Hello everyone, here is a solution from Oase USA that totally  stopped the air purging of my BioMaster thermo 600. In essence don’t push the hoses too far back on the inlet and outlet, the lock ring needs to be engaged far enough to create a seal and prevent air from being sucked in, especially important if using stop valves to restrict flow. Also make sure you have the updated filter head, Oase will send one out if you’re still under warranty.

“where you have your tubes attached, can you be sure that all of the tubes are pushed ALL the way down to the lip of the in and out and to your inlet and outlet, when you tie down the locking ring, make sure you can see two threads exposed on the opposite side.”


----------



## Sammy Islam

zeal78 said:


> Hello everyone, here is a solution from Oase USA that totally  stopped the air purging of my BioMaster thermo 600. In essence don’t push the hoses too far back on the inlet and outlet, the lock ring needs to be engaged far enough to create a seal and prevent air from being sucked in, especially important if using stop valves to restrict flow. Also make sure you have the updated filter head, Oase will send one out if you’re still under warranty.
> 
> “where you have your tubes attached, can you be sure that all of the tubes are pushed ALL the way down to the lip of the in and out and to your inlet and outlet, when you tie down the locking ring, make sure you can see two threads exposed on the opposite side.”



That is definitely one of the main solutions, i always make sure they are locked in properly. 

On a side note, does anyone else struggle to take off the hose adapter part? For me it requires a lot of effort, i think i made it harder to take off as i lubricated the two little o-rings.


----------



## f3m1961

"you have the updated filter head" how i can see the update?


----------



## zeal78

f3m1961 said:


> "you have the updated filter head" how i can see the update?



New design:


			https://www.ukaps.org/forum/attachments/3d84e4e91bf0be9a3ffefeede9f6cfb0-jpg.144905/
		




			https://www.ukaps.org/forum/attachments/3d0b5b29ee76380a224cee8978aa4249-jpg.144906/
		


If you’re using stop valves to restrict flow make sure to only do so with the outflow or it will suck air.


----------



## f3m1961

tks


----------



## ojustaboo

zeal78 said:


> Hello everyone, here is a solution from Oase USA that totally  stopped the air purging of my BioMaster thermo 600. In essence don’t push the hoses too far back on the inlet and outlet, the lock ring needs to be engaged far enough to create a seal and prevent air from being sucked in, especially important if using stop valves to restrict flow. Also make sure you have the updated filter head, Oase will send one out if you’re still under warranty.
> 
> “where you have your tubes attached, can you be sure that all of the tubes are pushed ALL the way down to the lip of the in and out and to your inlet and outlet, when you tie down the locking ring, make sure you can see two threads exposed on the opposite side.”


From your second pic, you appear to have the nut on the hose, put hose onto inlet then screw down the nut leaving two threads exposed.  Whereas the manual shows the nuts put  on the thread first, before fitting hose, and then screwing up a couple of turns?

just set up my 350 and am having the air problem, I did it the manual way and also have two threads showing


----------



## zeal78

ojustaboo said:


> From your second pic, you appear to have the nut on the hose, put hose onto inlet then screw down the nut leaving two threads exposed. Whereas the manual shows the nuts put on the thread first, before fitting hose, and then screwing up a couple of turns?
> 
> just set up my 350 and am having the air problem, I did it the manual way and also have two threads showing



You’re correct, the nuts go on the threads first before fitting the hoses, then tighten the nuts to expose two threads. This is what I did in the second pic, first pic was for illustration how far to push the hoses down without the nuts obstructing the view. If you installed quick connector valves and/or inline Co2 diffuser check those connections also and tighten nuts in a similar fashion as the filter hoses. If restricting flow with one of the quick connector valves only do so on the outflow side and leave the inflow valve open all the way. Once you start the unit shake it gently backward and forwards, and from side to side to release the trapped air. If you’re using a skimmer on the inflow ensure the flow is not too strong as to suck air from the surface skimmer. And lastly do you have the new filter head design?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ojustaboo

zeal78 said:


> You’re correct, the nuts go on the threads first before fitting the hoses, then tighten the nuts to expose two threads. This is what I did in the second pic, first pic was for illustration how far to push the hoses down without the nuts obstructing the view. If you installed quick connector valves and/or inline Co2 diffuser check those connections also and tighten nuts in a similar fashion as the filter hoses. If restricting flow with one of the quick connector valves only do so on the outflow side and leave the inflow valve open all the way. Once you start the unit shake it gently backward and forwards, and from side to side to release the trapped air. If you’re using a skimmer on the inflow ensure the flow is not too strong as to suck air from the surface skimmer. And lastly do you have the new filter head design?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not restricting flow at all,  yesterday I put silicon grease on all seals/o rings reassembled and once up and running. gently shook. This produced a lot of air. About 15 mins later I had a huge amount of air expel, then it was fine for about 15 mins, then another huge air expulsion.  Now it's back to doing it every 10 mins or so, but doesn't  seem to be as much as previously.

Have just taken head off to photograph as haven't a clue whether it's the new version or not (only bought late December 2020)  and also included a pic showing the inlet/outlet on my tank (tiny bubbles on glass are because I just changed the water)

Thanks  (Edit, added a 3rd pic outlining where the filter outposts to the aquarium as not very clear in original pic)


----------



## zeal78

ojustaboo said:


> Not restricting flow at all, yesterday I put silicon grease on all seals/o rings reassembled and once up and running. gently shook. This produced a lot of air. About 15 mins later I had a huge amount of air expel, then it was fine for about 15 mins, then another huge air expulsion. Now it's back to doing it every 10 mins or so, but doesn't seem to be as much as previously.
> 
> Have just taken head off to photograph as haven't a clue whether it's the new version or not (only bought late December 2020) and also included a pic showing the inlet/outlet on my tank (tiny bubbles on glass are because I just changed the water)
> 
> Thanks (Edit, added a 3rd pic outlining where the filter outposts to the aquarium as not very clear in original pic)



Forgot to mention I also used silicone grease on all seals/o rings. Great that there is an improvement, mine took about 24 hours before all the air purging stopped, keep shaking it side to side during this period.
You have the new filter head design. This page might be of further interest Oase BioMaster Thermo External Filter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOLOKOmilk

Hello from Russia. No one has yet found a 100% solution to the problem with sucking air? I have this issue, like, maybe half of the year already, and I'am still, don't find any solution. I have tried all possible options.
I contacted the official reseller, here in Russia. They sent me a new head for my Oase Biomaster 600 Thermo, 3 days ago. And I still have this air bubbles and vibration with noises.

I tryed: Changed my Lilly Pipes for stock oase tube; changed socket; cleaned and changed fillers baskets extender; 3 (!) times greased all rings, tubes, joints; I cuted end-to-end hoses, that there would be no sagging; carefully dismantled and cleaned all parts; changed location of the filter from nightstand to floor;


----------



## MOLOKOmilk

zeal78 said:


> Hello everyone, here is a solution from Oase USA that totally  stopped the air purging of my BioMaster thermo 600. In essence don’t push the hoses too far back on the inlet and outlet, the lock ring needs to be engaged far enough to create a seal and prevent air from being sucked in, especially important if using stop valves to restrict flow. Also make sure you have the updated filter head, Oase will send one out if you’re still under warranty.
> 
> “where you have your tubes attached, can you be sure that all of the tubes are pushed ALL the way down to the lip of the in and out and to your inlet and outlet, when you tie down the locking ring, make sure you can see two threads exposed on the opposite side.”


I have same connection hoses, it's don't pushed to far back. Don't have any stop valves, using updated filter head - and still, have air issue on my Thermo 600. 😢

Also, can you please tell me, first link on pic - it's new head? Or the second one, with grip on locked mechanism of pump?


----------



## zeal78

MOLOKOmilk said:


> I have same connection hoses, it's don't pushed to far back. Don't have any stop valves, using updated filter head - and still, have air issue on my Thermo 600.
> 
> Also, can you please tell me, first link on pic - it's new head? Or the second one, with grip on locked mechanism of pump?



Hey, sorry to hear you’re still having air issues with air :-/ Both links are of the same filter head, and you have the new one. Sounds like you’ve checked everything, the only suggestion is to double check all the seals again including the heater one and make sure they are seated correctly. And your hose connections one more time and make sure the rings are tightened well. Moving the unit down to the floor will make a difference, it can take 12-24 hours for all the air to be expelled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOLOKOmilk

zeal78 said:


> Hey, sorry to hear you’re still having air issues with air :-/ Both links are of the same filter head, and you have the new one. Sounds like you’ve checked everything, the only suggestion is to double check all the seals again including the heater one and make sure they are seated correctly. And your hose connections one more time and make sure the rings are tightened well. Moving the unit down to the floor will make a difference, it can take 12-24 hours for all the air to be expelled.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, Yea, it's new one.  Heater checked on old head, idk. I suppose it will leak if not inserted correctly.  It is physically impossible to insert something wrong there.  Seals at the moment, on new head - in original grease. On old head I used over the original, Aquael silicone lubricant - nothing has changed. Of course, I will try to do everything this again. Maybe allready in, somewhere, 10 times. But I guess it's a road to nowhere, and nothing will change. The problem for anyone is something else. Where I have not tried to do anything yet. It remains only to understand where exactly.....
Maybe I should try remove originally blue nuts, and use coupler clamp on hose. I talked with my comrades, some one do this on Eheim filters. Since there may be a microscopic crack in the plastic of blue nuts....

I will continue my torment and experiments, if I don't give up on it, I will write here what helped me in my case.
Usually, after the head is removed once. 2-3 days of silence pass, and only then the air appears again. This makes it harder to find source of issue.


----------



## zeal78

MOLOKOmilk said:


> Oh, Yea, it's new one. Heater checked on old head, idk. I suppose it will leak if not inserted correctly. It is physically impossible to insert something wrong there. Seals at the moment, on new head - in original grease. On old head I used over the original, Aquael silicone lubricant - nothing has changed. Of course, I will try to do everything this again. Maybe allready in, somewhere, 10 times. But I guess it's a road to nowhere, and nothing will change. The problem for anyone is something else. Where I have not tried to do anything yet. It remains only to understand where exactly.....
> Maybe I should try remove originally blue nuts, and use coupler clamp on hose. I talked with my comrades, some one do this on Eheim filters. Since there may be a microscopic crack in the plastic of blue nuts....
> 
> I will continue my torment and experiments, if I don't give up on it, I will write here what helped me in my case.
> Usually, after the head is removed once. 2-3 days of silence pass, and only then the air appears again. This makes it harder to find source of issue.



You’re so right that it can be different things for different people. The hose clamps will rule that part out for sure! A shame so many people are having issues with the BioMaster filters, they would be perfect otherwise, mine I hardly hear, the electrical surface skimmer makes more noise! Best of luck and keep us updated friend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred13

Hello everyone,

I am interested in buying the biomaster thermo 850 for my 75 gallon.  Is there such a thing like older and newer version? 
I am asking this because of some confusing posts above about updated filter's head.  Last but not least, do you in general recommend this filter?

Thank you in advance,
Fred


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov

If you buy new, it will be ver.2 probably with little modificated top.


----------



## Wookii

I think the 850 was released, as a model, after the head units design changes were implemented also, so in theory at least, all 850 units should be the newer design.


----------



## Fred13

Ivan Stoyanov said:


> If you buy new, it will be ver.2 probably with little modificated top.


The shop told me that they have recently restocked them , but is there any way I can confirm that is the updated one by myself?


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov

Look the pictures in this thread,  someone posted updated


----------



## Fred13

Wookii said:


> I think the 850 was released, as a model, after the head units design changes were implemented also, so in theory at least, all 850 units should be the newer design.


Ah ok, that is good! I v asked the shop for clarifications and they returned back to me with no answer. They dont even know if there is an older and an updated version.


----------



## Nelson Marto

Fred13 said:


> Ah ok, that is good! I v asked the shop for clarifications and they returned back to me with no answer. They dont even know if there is an older and an updated version.


I just ask for clarification to OASE and they said that some initial filters come with an issue, but all are now solved/replaced.


----------



## Fred13

Nelson Marto said:


> I just ask for clarification to OASE and they said that some initial filters come with an issue, but all are now solved/replaced.


I have also sent an email to oase and they said that the 850 version doesn't have any updates. Theoretically it is updated since it is the last model in product line.
So I guess it's fine to proceed on the purchase.


----------



## Nelson Marto

Fred13 said:


> I have also sent an email to oase and they said that the 850 version doesn't have any updates. Theoretically it is updated since it is the last model in product line.
> So I guess it's fine to proceed on the purchase.


I hope so, should be possible return the filter in case we don't like it, or make a "test drive" first...


----------



## Andy11UK

Is a lot of the air issues due to maxed media baskets causing it to stuck air from else where - I had 2 issues one a leak that was fixed by a new inlet/outlet piece dry seals, it was slso spitting air ever so often and I really limited the amount of bio media in each tray and used the course sponge, and it seems OK (was Matrix), may or may not be a thing,


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov

I have the oase biomaster 850 from some time. What I see for now and I'm not happy about it 
The prefilter sponges make the biggest problem.  I tried 20, 30, 45 ppi. With finer sponges the filter is louder with 20 ppi, he is ok but after 4-5 days he starts to get loader. No lose at flow, but after he starts to get louder, he starts to make and air bubbles.  For me, most of the problem is about pre filter. Soon will try 10 ppi and aftrr without,  if this will fix the problems.


----------



## MOLOKOmilk

I change orange filter spong on top, for Seachem Purigen. Nothing has changed. Still bubles.
I continue to contact the factory. But they have such stupid answers for this issue... I can understand from their answers, that, they don't know themselves too, the reason of this "air bubless" issue. ((Answers like - "your internet not worikng? Try to restart your router and pc!!!"))
Patience is running out, I am already starting planning a return of this filter in shop.

Also I remember and will clarify for another people, that this bubbles and loud noise - not just single issue. This bubbles gona breake your roter and pump. Becouse, than you see bubles - it's mean, that pump works at this moment "on dry", without water. It wears out all parts very much.
I myself, just ignored this issue like a year, and after this - the pump began to wedge and seize. The filter stopped and no longer pumped water, until restart. The sounds were already unusual, it's starts make cracking noises. VERY loud. And the vibration was so strong in the cabinet, that water in my 205 liters aquerium - starts vibrate too. One fish jumped out altogether, becouse this vibration started at deep night, and it's very scared of the fish and me too. Waking up late at night is not very pleasant....


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov

He is going for sell, can't fix him 
Now I try eheim 3e 700, he is ok, but he not like my AM co2 reactor and not allow me to increase the flow to max. I wish to not sold my old eheim pro4+ 600.


----------



## Gadget

So I recently bought the Thermo 850, and shared this on my 'setup thread', but decided it was relevant to here (I only found this thread earlier today.. What a read!)....

I like the design, size and idea of this filter, and not having to have the heater in the tank is great, however, I am getting air trapped, which is hitting the impeller, and coming out the outlet... At first I thought it was just that it was new, and things needed to settle, and the air will work its way out the system, then it seemed to get a bit better, but still did it every 5 to 10 mins, just a little burst of air. After doing the water change yesterday, it seemed to be doing it far more, and with a greater length of time per burst too... I hadn't touched the filter during the water change, so was nothing directly to do with that. This morning after some rather lengthy ones, I decided to look into the inlet pipe to see if I could see any air coming in that way? Nothing! Switched everything off including the heater, and noted that some air popped up into the outlet pipe. I first tried the pre starter a few times to see if that would maybe shift any trapped air, and a little more came out, but not much. So I started the filter again, and suddenly had loads of air bubbles being blasted up the outlet pipe. After half a minute it did settle down. I also leaned the filter to one side and every time I do, I get another stream of bubble going up the outlet. Again, at first I thought this was just some trapped air, as it settled down far better for a while afterwards, and while it is now much much better, I am still getting the odd small burst happening.

So when its all running fine, it seems great, and I can only hear a low hum when sat next to the tank (not much more than the Eheims I used to have), but this air purge is bothering me, especially as I am concerned it may result in the heater overheating?!

To me, it seems that either it is managing to draw air in through the main seal (though no water can be felt anywhere around the outside of the canister at all), or it has something to do with the primer. I'd actually like a pre filter for it that didn't include the 'starter' valve? 

Cheers 
G!


----------



## MOLOKOmilk

After almost a whole year, I didn't find a solution of this problem.
The filter has been returned to the store. I won't take anything else from Oase.
I plan to take Eheim/jbl instead.


----------



## Gadget

So, after I cleared out my Thermo 850 the other day, I decided to reduce the flow in the tank a little, and reduced the flow rating on both the inlet and outlet pipes at the elbow over the tank.... After it had been running for a while, I was noticing that it seemed to almost be surging, like it was bouncing around an airbubble in a pulsing manor. Every now and then I got the typical purge of air too, but this pulsing was new... After tilting and clearing whatever trapped air I could, I still noticed it to the point it became really annoying...

Being quite a techinical guy, and an over thinker, I figured I'd try a few things... First thing I tried was to open the inlet valve fully, and leave the outlet valve at the reduced setting I had now used... After a couple of hours leaving it like that, the pulsing had stopped, and other than a very very tiny amount of air bubbles escaping once an hour kinda time, I have had no further issues. This is now after 24 hours, and still seems to be ok. So if you are having this air purge issue, maybe try turning the outlet valve down a little. This obviusly won't help those with the lack of flow, but it seems to have helped the purging.

Regards
G!


----------



## f3m1961

Hi
today cleaning the pré filter of the oase 600T, I have two of them. I saw one of them dont have the bottom cap and the red rubber. 
All of yours have it?
The part with the green arrow





tks


----------



## Wookii

f3m1961 said:


> Hi
> today cleaning the pré filter of the oase 600T, I have two of them. I saw one of them dont have the bottom cap and the red rubber.
> All of yours have it?
> The part with the green arrow
> View attachment 171611
> 
> tks



Mine have them - do you have a picture of the one that doesn’t? If it doesn’t have the red rubber flap, all the water will come out of the prefilter when you lift it out?


----------



## hypnogogia

Mine has it too.


----------



## f3m1961

and nothing in the box  i think i came directly from the factory assembled.


----------



## f3m1961

i gonna go to buy a need pre filter tube.  what else


----------



## f3m1961

resolved. the seller send me the part


----------



## Gold Fish

f3m1961 said:


> resolved. the seller send me the part





Gadget said:


> So I recently bought the Thermo 850, and shared this on my 'setup thread', but decided it was relevant to here (I only found this thread earlier today.. What a read!)....
> 
> I like the design, size and idea of this filter, and not having to have the heater in the tank is great, however, I am getting air trapped, which is hitting the impeller, and coming out the outlet... At first I thought it was just that it was new, and things needed to settle, and the air will work its way out the system, then it seemed to get a bit better, but still did it every 5 to 10 mins, just a little burst of air. After doing the water change yesterday, it seemed to be doing it far more, and with a greater length of time per burst too... I hadn't touched the filter during the water change, so was nothing directly to do with that. This morning after some rather lengthy ones, I decided to look into the inlet pipe to see if I could see any air coming in that way? Nothing! Switched everything off including the heater, and noted that some air popped up into the outlet pipe. I first tried the pre starter a few times to see if that would maybe shift any trapped air, and a little more came out, but not much. So I started the filter again, and suddenly had loads of air bubbles being blasted up the outlet pipe. After half a minute it did settle down. I also leaned the filter to one side and every time I do, I get another stream of bubble going up the outlet. Again, at first I thought this was just some trapped air, as it settled down far better for a while afterwards, and while it is now much much better, I am still getting the odd small burst happening.
> 
> So when its all running fine, it seems great, and I can only hear a low hum when sat next to the tank (not much more than the Eheims I used to have), but this air purge is bothering me, especially as I am concerned it may result in the heater overheating?!
> 
> To me, it seems that either it is managing to draw air in through the main seal (though no water can be felt anywhere around the outside of the canister at all), or it has something to do with the primer. I'd actually like a pre filter for it that didn't include the 'starter' valve?
> 
> Cheers
> G!


Hi All,
Can I launch a new theory regarding the "air" bubbles coming out of the Oase thermofilter? How about this: that gas bubbles are from the water releasing the dissolved gas, CO2 and O2, following a drop in pressure? The pump is the last thing touching the water. Therefore it is creating suction ahead of it and if we have narrow gaps on the way, that will encourage gas to separate from the water. 
That gas will collect on the top under the head of the filter and will be purged when will accumulate in a big bubble. 
For me the narrowest point for the water is where the heater comes out of the head, the fins with the collar holding the heater. 
Did anyone not having the heater fitted had the problem with the bubbles coming out?
Please let me know your option. 
Best regards DG


----------



## CooKieS

Hi, I had the opportunity to try an Oase biomaster 600…and I returned it; the loud humming and bassy noise coming from the filter head was getting me crazy, veryyy disappointed.
The flow wasn’t as good as expected but this is due to the prefilter conception, so I’m ok with that but man the noise…
It’s an shame because other than that and the ridiculous ‘media’ that comes with, I really like the quality of these plastic, the carry handle and of course the prefilter.
Back to Aquael and Eheim…


----------



## DogTailRed2

This is quite an old post.
I have an 850 Thermo. It is only noisey sometimes and after a strip down. I think it could be due to either air trapped in the head that isn't purged even after tilting or,
vibration internally caused by ill fitting basket(s).
It's strange that my filter will be quite. I strip it down to clean. It's then noisey. Strip again quiet?
Still not sure what is causing it to be noisey?


----------



## MR.AAB

Hello
I am Ahmed from the Middle East
Found this topic on the web
I have a big problem for me
I bought from Finland
OASE BioMaster Thermo 600
And it arrived via shipping to my country
The problem is in the electricity
in Europe
  V,230 50 Hz
and in my country
220V 60HZ
Is there a way to make it work properly?
Example of a reduction from 60 to 50 HZ
The V is no problem, as far as I know, between 230 and 220
I hope to find a solution here


----------



## ian_m

You would to find a 60Hz to 50Hz converter unit, they do exist, maybe not too expensive as not much power is required.

You could just try running it on 60Hz, it will just run faster, hopefully shouldn't be too much of an an issue.

Or get a 60Hz 110V US model and a low cost 230V to 110V transformer.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 


ian_m said:


> You could just try running it on 60Hz, it will just run faster, hopefully shouldn't be too much of an an issue.


That would be my suggestion as well. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Ian61

Gold Fish said:


> Hi All,
> Can I launch a new theory regarding the "air" bubbles coming out of the Oase thermofilter? How about this: that gas bubbles are from the water releasing the dissolved gas, CO2 and O2, following a drop in pressure? The pump is the last thing touching the water. Therefore it is creating suction ahead of it and if we have narrow gaps on the way, that will encourage gas to separate from the water.
> That gas will collect on the top under the head of the filter and will be purged when will accumulate in a big bubble.
> For me the narrowest point for the water is where the heater comes out of the head, the fins with the collar holding the heater.
> Did anyone not having the heater fitted had the problem with the bubbles coming out?
> Please let me know your option.
> Best regards DG


In my case I’m certain the air purging issue was caused by an ill-fitting 850 head. When I replaced that head with a 600, in an attempt to reduce noise levels, the new head required noticeably more effort to close the clamps, resulting in a tighter fit and no air purging. Sadly the noise levels remained unacceptably high.


----------



## MR.AAB

ian_m said:


> You would to find a 60Hz to 50Hz converter unit, they do exist, maybe not too expensive as not much power is required.
> 
> You could just try running it on 60Hz, it will just run faster, hopefully shouldn't be too much of an an issue.
> 
> Or get a 60Hz 110V US model and a low cost 230V to 110V transformer


I am looking for a device that converts 60 to 50
The filter can work at 60 but
Shelf life of the filter head
Supposed to work 5 years
on a different frequency
Works possible 2 years
And it stops working
And after two days, I receive the filter


----------



## CJM70

Wow, I have just finished reading through this thread and whilst there are quite a few people who are happy with their Oase filters, it seems that the majority of you are having problems and that these problems have been linked to these filters from the get go.  Disappointing as I was thinking of getting one of these for my set up.

For the guys who have changed from Oase to a different brand, which have you changed to?

why oh why can’t these manufacturers make a perfect filter, LOL 😂.


----------



## H.Alves

Anyone tried this for the air burping/purging problem?





Its in Portuguese, but basically a shop owner claims that the issue of the air, is in the O-ring of the pre-filter that gets damaged quite easily and then starts allowing air in.

They advise to lubricate the o-ring if still intact or just replace the ring if already damaged.

I´m on the fence of buying one and the air issues plus noise complains are keeping me off hitting the trigger.


----------



## MrClockOff

H.Alves said:


> Anyone tried this for the air burping/purging problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its in Portuguese, but basically a shop owner claims that the issue of the air, is in the O-ring of the pre-filter that gets damaged quite easily and then starts allowing air in.
> 
> They advise to lubricate the o-ring if still intact or just replace the ring if already damaged.
> 
> I´m on the fence of buying one and the air issues plus noise complains are keeping me off hitting the trigger.



Going to try this on my 850 as the air is driving me mad..


----------



## H.Alves

MrClockOff said:


> Going to try this on my 850 as the air is driving me mad..



Please report back after trying.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MrClockOff

H.Alves said:


> Please report back after trying.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Just reporting back my findings. After lubricating priming button and also re-lubricating heater, pre-filter and in/outlet seals I still hear occasional burps. I'm not yet 100% sure but I think my air problem is coming from somewhere else. I couldn't hear any burps while the CO2 was off. But it starts burping in the mid of photo period when CO2 is on. I have external reactor which supposed to dissolve CO2 before it enters the tank and I can't see any bubbles until the burping time comes. Then I see loads of micro bubble coming out of the spray bar and it doesn't matter if filter burped or not, bubbles just keep coming.. Could be that the bubbles are just result of photosynthesis but I can't see much of pearling


----------



## Gold Fish

I still think is the dissolved gas in the water, being released inside the canister by a pressure change,  similar effect to the one happening when you open a fizzy drink. The gas is... O2 or CO2? No idea...😞


----------



## MrClockOff

Gold Fish said:


> I still think is the dissolved gas in the water, being released inside the canister by a pressure change,  similar effect to the one happening when you open a fizzy drink. The gas is... O2 or CO2? No idea...😞


If that’s the case then this will happen with any filter right?


----------



## Angus

Gold Fish said:


> I still think is the dissolved gas in the water, being released inside the canister by a pressure change,  similar effect to the one happening when you open a fizzy drink. The gas is... O2 or CO2? No idea...😞


Placing the pump at the bottom of the unit should help with this as it would mean less places for gas to get caught as in a conventional filter they rise to the top of the head unit and gather then cause a burp into the impeller?


----------



## H.Alves

Angus said:


> Placing the pump at the bottom of the unit should help with this as it would mean less places for gas to get caught as in a conventional filter they rise to the top of the head unit and gather then cause a burp into the impeller?



But all that I know off, have the pump on top on the head unit. With the aquael you don’t experience the same. It’s strange you experience it only at the middle of the photoperiod and that points more toward O2 that starts to be released being aspirated by the inflow and accumulating inside. Could that be the case?


----------



## H.Alves

Ok i was itching to try an Oase biomaster thermo 600, so just ordered one as black friday deal. Its been running for a few hours and my first impression is that its noise level seems acceptable. I have it running along with an Ultramax and noise levels are indeed different. I have shut down both in turn and you can definitely tell the difference between both, being the Oase noisier. I do use foam bellow both and cabinet is partially sound insulated (maybe i will be using insulation on the other side and front door as well but still not sure). Its still early on to take conclusion and i will be paying special attention to noise and the burping problem.

I decided not to use the provided white (K1?) media. I figured out that a bunch of plastic ball inside of a filter, rolling with the flow could potentially increase noise levels. Anyone did compare filter with plastic media and without?

Oase biomaster thermo 600 next to Aquael ultramax 2000. They are pretty much the same size.

PS: CO2 reactor is just placed there as a trial (not connected yet) since i still have to figure out where to place it so that tubes wont bend. Hose are still on the long side till i find the optimal final configuration. Maybe i will place the CO2 bottle on the outside so i can push filter forward and the CO2 reactor has more space.


----------



## MrClockOff

H.Alves said:


> Ok i was itching to try an Oase biomaster thermo 600, so just ordered one as black friday deal. Its been running for a few hours and my first impression is that its noise level seems quite acceptable. I have it running along with an Ultramax and subjectively noise levels dont seem to be very different. I do use foam bellow both and cabinet is partially sound insulated (maybe i will be using insulation on the other side and front door as well but still not sure). Its still early on to take conclusion and i will be paying special attention to noise and the burping problem.
> 
> I decided not to use the provided white (K1?) media. I figured out that a bunch of plastic ball inside of a filter, rolling with the flow could potentially increase noise levels. Anyone did compare filter with plastic media and without?
> 
> Oase biomaster thermo 600 next to Aquael ultramax 2000. They are pretty much the same size.
> 
> PS: CO2 reactor is just placed there as a trial (not connected yet) since i still have to figure out where to place it so that tubes wont bend. Hose are still on the long side till i find the optimal final configuration. Maybe i will place the CO2 bottle on the outside so i can push filter forward and the CO2 reactor has more space.
> 
> View attachment 177784


I had combo of original media plus matrix then switched to matrix only. Haven’t noticed any reduction in noise. So I guess K1 media is not rattling inside


----------



## H.Alves

Updated the initial impressions to address an imprecision on the feedback. I have taken some extra time to look into them, and indeed Aquael ultramax is definitely more silent than Oase biomaster. Somehow Oase makes more vibration. Still i was afraid that noise levels would be worse based on some reports. Again its still too early to tell. I have now attached the Aquamedic 1000 CO2 reactor to the biomaster and will see how does it handle the reactor.


----------



## MrClockOff

MrClockOff said:


> Just reporting back my findings. After lubricating priming button and also re-lubricating heater, pre-filter and in/outlet seals I still hear occasional burps. I'm not yet 100% sure but I think my air problem is coming from somewhere else. I couldn't hear any burps while the CO2 was off. But it starts burping in the mid of photo period when CO2 is on. I have external reactor which supposed to dissolve CO2 before it enters the tank and I can't see any bubbles until the burping time comes. Then I see loads of micro bubble coming out of the spray bar and it doesn't matter if filter burped or not, bubbles just keep coming.. Could be that the bubbles are just result of photosynthesis but I can't see much of pearling


OK I think I nailed it. Two days without air purges except very occasional tiny burps which must be caused by CO2 and O2 produced by plants. I can see loads of micro bubbles in the water which are most likely sucked into inlet. So compared with what was before it’s great relief 😮‍💨 So, what have I done?

generously re-lubricated heater seal, pre-filter seal, in/outlet seals, head gasket
relocated the filter inside cabinet so it’s as close as possible to the centre of cabinet and shortened the hoses to make them as straight as possible (short as possible)
replaced original Oase in/outlet hose clips with jubilee hose clips 18-25mm
tightened original Oase hose clips on in/outlet pipes in the aquarium (run out of jubilee clips 😁 )
shortened hose between filter and CO2 reactor
replaced original reactor hose clips with the same jubilee 18-25cm clips

As an additional benefit of the modifications above I have restored filter’s flow rate. Maybe not exactly to the same rate as when I’ve just plugged it in but it’s very close. Oh and I think the noise dropped too 👏


----------



## Gold Fish

So, we all agree, that the problem with the burping is produced by accumulated gas, which comes out in one go. With the new improved head the gas bubbles are eliminated from above the trays and from the prefilter chamber but not from inside of it. 
There, I think is the place where the gas is accumulate, from little bubbles coming together, until they are forming a gas stopper, which will be purged in one go by the pump. 
In order to prevent this to happen, we will need to give the gas a way to escape as soon as possible. That can be done with a small hole drilled at the top of the prefilter chamber in the direction and location of the blue arrow. 
Yes, this will create a bypass in the prefilter, but it can be only a 2 mm diameter hole and it will still work. (As long it will not be covered by a leaf or something similar. )
This way any bubble travelling through filter, it will continue to move without stopping anywhere and collect in order to create the burp.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet

> I’d really like to see the head assembled on a filter like this. In particular the part where they insert and then “pot” the laminations that drive the impeller. It _may_ give an insight into why so may filters vibrate. I suspect the impeller is not perfectly central to the laminations and therefore tries to oscillate.


----------



## Zulato

So here’s my update after over one year using my Oase biomaster thermal 600:

initially my problem was with the noise. It was reduced cutting the pipes as short as possible, ”wrapping” the pipes in noise isolation and replacing the pre filter sponge  With the orange one (30 ppi)

in general , the filter is good, I clean the pre filter once a week and the main filter every 3 months. However, the flow rate is far from good... I had Fluval and JBL filters before and never had problem with the flow rate but with my oase no matter what I do, I don’t seem to get a good flow rate with it. (I have a 300l tank) 

after 1 year the max score I can give to it is 6,5/10


----------



## aquascape20

Everyone talks about issue. But no one talk about main cause. Air is result not cause. Mjaquascaping in youtube he said "high pressure in filter, then it cause to vacume effect and filter takes some air". So I decided to change my inlet pipe with two hose. It fixed %95 percent!! still gets some air but its not annoying like before.It is more acceptable. Also  I do not prefilter sponge. i added more holes to prefilte tube. Add some petrol jelly to prefilter seal


----------



## arcturus

aquascape20 said:


> Everyone talks about issue. But no one talk about main cause. Air is result not cause. Mjaquascaping in youtube he said "high pressure in filter, then it cause to vacume effect and filter takes some air". So I decided to change my inlet pipe with two hose. It fixed %95 percent!! still gets some air but its not annoying like before.It is more acceptable. Also  I do not prefilter sponge. i added more holes to prefilte tube. Add some petrol jelly to prefilter seal



Can you explain why two inlet pipes somehow address the problem?

Canister filters can accumulate air if there is back pressure in the system or the pump is overloaded. In the BioMaster this can be addressed by (1) replacing the pre-filter pipe with a pipe with a wider diameter (~21mm) and more holes, (2) not restricting the output flow, i.e. keeping the pressure-side slider fully open, and (3) not overloading the filter with media. These will increase the flow, reduce the load on the pump, and will minimize air accumulation. I have two BioMaster filters and air only accumulates if I constrain the flow. Otherwise, I have zero air accumulation issues. Removing the pre-filter sponges is not a good option IMO - better to use a different filter then.


----------



## Gold Fish

Aquascape20, one question please: so you don't use any sponges in the prefilter? But you still have the central pipe? 
So as I said, the gas is collected in the prefilter. If you don't use the sponges then will be much easier for it to pass through and not to collect. The 2 mm bypass hole will fix the issue irrespective if you have or not the sponges in the prefilter or if you have one or two inlet pipes.


----------



## Gold Fish

The white dot is the 2mm hole which you can't see side way, in the other picture. So the hole is vertical, parallel with the sponges pipe.


----------



## aquascape20

Gold Fish said:


> Aquascape20, one question please: so you don't use any sponges in the prefilter? But you still have the central pipe?
> So as I said, the gas is collected in the prefilter. If you don't use the sponges then will be much easier for it to pass through and not to collect. The 2 mm bypass hole will fix the issue irrespective if you have or not the sponges in the prefilter or if you have one or two inlet pipes.


If i remove central pipe. All media goes out of center in bucket.


----------



## aquascape20

arcturus said:


> Can you explain why two inlet pipes somehow address the problem?
> 
> Canister filters can accumulate air if there is back pressure in the system or the pump is overloaded. In the BioMaster this can be addressed by (1) replacing the pre-filter pipe with a pipe with a wider diameter (~21mm) and more holes, (2) not restricting the output flow, i.e. keeping the pressure-side slider fully open, and (3) not overloading the filter with media. These will increase the flow, reduce the load on the pump, and will minimize air accumulation. I have two BioMaster filters and air only accumulates if I constrain the flow. Otherwise, I have zero air accumulation issues. Removing the pre-filter sponges is not a good option IMO - better to use a different filter then.


When i unlock the prefilter it comes water. So I decided, in the filter pressure goes up. Then I remember the ehim 2080 which it has two inlet. So I tried it. and worked. but not fix fully. Like you said it is not a good option removing prefilter sponges. Most of the people buy this because of prefilter feature.


----------



## Gold Fish

aquascape20 said:


> If i remove central pipe. All media goes out of center in bucket.


What media? I was thinking you have the prefilter empty. 


aquascape20 said:


> When i unlock the prefilter it comes water. So I decided, in the filter pressure goes up. Then I remember the ehim 2080 which it has two inlet. So I tried it. and worked. but not fix fully. Like you said it is not a good option removing prefilter sponges. Most of the people buy this because of prefilter feature.


When you open the prefilter, your pump is stopped and you have the water column pressure (prefilter up to surface level of the tank). 
When the pump is working then it's create a pressure change which is negative before pump and positive behind. 
So in order to work you need to create suction on the inlet pipe (pipes in your case). When you stop the filter, the pressure difference disappears and the water stops flowing through and you have only the static pressure of the water.


----------



## aquascape20

Gold Fish said:


> What media? I was thinking you have the prefilter empty.
> When you open the prefilter, your pump is stopped and you have the water column pressure (prefilter up to surface level of the tank).
> When the pump is working then it's create a pressure change which is negative before pump and positive behind.
> So in order to work you need to create suction on the inlet pipe (pipes in your case). When you stop the filter, the pressure difference disappears and the water stops flowing through and you have only the static pressure of the water.


Prefilter empty, i mean filter media in the other buckets.

But my other external filter does not have pressure difference. When I closed the valve then open the filter head does not overflow water on filter head. But oase do.


----------



## Gold Fish

aquascape20 said:


> Prefilter empty, i mean filter media in the other buckets.
> 
> But my other external filter does not have pressure difference. When I closed the valve then open the filter head does not overflow water on filter head. But oase do.


Don't worry about the media in the trays is not going anywhere. If you remove the pipe in the prefilter, you will see even more improvement in the flow and gas burping. 
Regarding the water spillage, when you open the prefilter, that is produced by the fact that water can go up into the priming button (the blue pushing button) which in turn will compress the air above it in the button.  When you remove the prefilter a small quantity of water it's leaking out pushed by the expanding air. Unfortunately you can't change anything about that issue.


----------



## cldskt

Hi all

Created an account after reading through the thread from first post, and that it seems that no one has mentioned it before. Hoping that someone would find this helpful when they face the same problem I did.

This refers to the leaking of the filter that seems to be coming from the latches of the main body and/or the main gasket between the filter head and the filter body, as shown below (video here). Changing the gasket did not help, lubricating the o-rings and silicon gaskets did not help, emptying the media baskets did not help.

I have done the following to no avail:
1. Re-install the main gasket on the filter head to ensure that there is no debris;
2. Cleaned the insides of the filter head and pre-filter to ensure that there is no debris;
3. Carefully ensured that there is no warpage of the filter media baskets;
4. Ensured that the filter head is seated properly before locking the four latches;
5. Ensured that all hose fittings are secured properly (the leaks do not come from the hose fittings);
6. Ensure that there is no damage to the main filter gasket (and bought a new one to test, since most leaks are caused by gasket problems);
7. Cleaned the O-ring situated near the hose intake part of the filter head;
8. Ensured that the propeller is sitting properly inside the chamber, with the plastic cover secured in place; 
9. Ensured that the slot for the heater is covered properly, with its o-ring installed; 
10. Checked that none of the components are damaged/cracked; and
10. Ensured that both the blue latches of pre-filters and hose adapter are locked securely (pre-filter latch first, then hose adapter).

After several troubleshooting (and days of frustration) and almost giving away the filter for scraps, I found that the culprit was actually the hose adapter seen below:


Not entirely sure what happened to the old hose adapter of mine (it is superficially flawless), but this resolved the issue immediately. Maybe there is a very small hairline crack somewhere within that I missed.

Bottom line is, if the filter is leaking, check whether your main filter gasket is fine AND whether your hose adapter is working fine too.


----------



## becks

Does anyone know if all biomaster heads are compatible with each other? I’m thinking about buying a 250 head and fitting it onto my 600.  The widths are all the same.


----------



## Wookii

becks said:


> Does anyone know if all biomaster heads are compatible with each other? I’m thinking about buying a 250 head and fitting it onto my 600.  The widths are all the same.



Yeah, I think they are. Certainly the 850 and 600 heads are interchangeable.


----------



## Pusanpa

Gold Fish said:


> The white dot is the 2mm hole which you can't see side way, in the other picture. So the hole is vertical, parallel with the sponges pipe.


I have tried everything except for removing the prefilter (which I dont want to) but nothing has worked and the filter has been spewing bubbles past a couple of years. So I tried this last night and surprisingly I have not seen the bubble issue as of this morning yet. I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Pusanpa

Pusanpa said:


> I have tried everything except for removing the prefilter (which I dont want to) but nothing has worked and the filter has been spewing bubbles past a couple of years. So I tried this last night and surprisingly I have not seen the bubble issue as of this morning yet. I will keep you guys updated.


Update: The filter is still blowing air bubbles. Maybe the hole should be bigger? Mine is only like 1.5mm.


----------



## fishbro

Never got round to posting but near the end of last year my 600 thermo leaked and drained 75% of the contents of my 180L tank on the floor. I got the updated top housing some months before that but I never did find the root cause of the leak. It seemed like there was almost too much pressure inside the filter and it was forcing water past the seals, even though the filter was not heavily stocked and media was clean and free flowing. After a run of nothing but issues, including previous leaks (caught early), with these filters I threw it out and will never use Oase products again!


----------



## jasonlimos

cldskt said:


> Hi all
> 
> Created an account after reading through the thread from first post, and that it seems that no one has mentioned it before. Hoping that someone would find this helpful when they face the same problem I did.
> 
> This refers to the leaking of the filter that seems to be coming from the latches of the main body and/or the main gasket between the filter head and the filter body, as shown below (video here). Changing the gasket did not help, lubricating the o-rings and silicon gaskets did not help, emptying the media baskets did not help.
> 
> I have done the following to no avail:
> 1. Re-install the main gasket on the filter head to ensure that there is no debris;
> 2. Cleaned the insides of the filter head and pre-filter to ensure that there is no debris;
> 3. Carefully ensured that there is no warpage of the filter media baskets;
> 4. Ensured that the filter head is seated properly before locking the four latches;
> 5. Ensured that all hose fittings are secured properly (the leaks do not come from the hose fittings);
> 6. Ensure that there is no damage to the main filter gasket (and bought a new one to test, since most leaks are caused by gasket problems);
> 7. Cleaned the O-ring situated near the hose intake part of the filter head;
> 8. Ensured that the propeller is sitting properly inside the chamber, with the plastic cover secured in place;
> 9. Ensured that the slot for the heater is covered properly, with its o-ring installed;
> 10. Checked that none of the components are damaged/cracked; and
> 10. Ensured that both the blue latches of pre-filters and hose adapter are locked securely (pre-filter latch first, then hose adapter).
> 
> After several troubleshooting (and days of frustration) and almost giving away the filter for scraps, I found that the culprit was actually the hose adapter seen below:
> 
> 
> Not entirely sure what happened to the old hose adapter of mine (it is superficially flawless), but this resolved the issue immediately. Maybe there is a very small hairline crack somewhere within that I missed.
> 
> Bottom line is, if the filter is leaking, check whether your main filter gasket is fine AND whether your hose adapter is working fine too.



Hi, this exact puzzling leak happened to me too!! And I tried in vain to look for ways to resolve it.
The first time it happened, my Oase just started leaking water drops from one side only (I only noticed it when the floor around the filter got soaked). I stopped the filter and did practically everything you did! I was so frustrated I let my tank stay unfiltered for two days while trying to research the issue. Of course, that fouled out the water in the tank and I had to clean it. When I restarted, the leak just vanished, miraculously!
Then my schedule to maintain the tank came after three weeks and when I restarted the filter, the leak just returned, and it was worse. There were leaks from two sides and the leaks were stronger than before.
1. The primary assumption I had was that the gasket was not sitting properly, so I reseated it and it did not solve the issue.
2. I read of a guy putting vaseline in the gasket (I am aware that petroleum grease can damage some types of gasket) so I tried it too
3. I wrapped the gasket with a double wounding of PTFE and tried
4. I dismantled the filter pump head (loosened and remove four screws) and cleaned the cavity
5. I opened the cavity where the motor was seated (secured by another set of four screws) and cleaned away
Nothing helped.
All this time while I am doing all these modifications, the inlet-outlet hose connector piece is attached to both the inlet hose and outlet hose, that are in turn connected to the inlet pipe and the lily pipe respectively and is hanging conveniently from the tank, ready to be refitted back, once I the  permutation I am trying on is ready. ....Big Mistake!
Oase has made it so convenient to just detach the inlet-outlet piece without decoupling the lily pipe/ inlet pipe, hoses and all. Then to just plug the set up into to the top of the filterhead and then to swing the lock in.
In most cases, this inlet-outlet connector-adaptor piece will be hanging just under the cabinet. Given how the two hoses (inlet and outlet) would most likely twist the connector-adaptor piece while one tries to awkwardly refit it into the filterhead in the limited space under the cabinet, the chance of getting this part imperfectly plugged and locked into place is very high.
I observed that it is possible to seat the hose connector-adaptor  in several different angles and slide the lock close but still get water leaking and filling the filterhead cavity. Leaks will begin weeping into the sides almost at once.
How I solved it? I just made sure the hose-connector-adaptor is firmly and securely seated on the filterhead before swinging the lock. No leaks, at least in my case.


----------

